# Catawba News!!!



## Gju42486

Guys, please be safe out there and re-think your plan today. There seems to be a multi-unit Coast Guard search out there now due to apprx 500 people being stranded on an ice flow. 

I have No other info now, but assume it will be breaking news shortly. 

Hope all goes well, and this ends how it should.


----------



## waterwalker

Report I have is between 175 and 300 but I am sure George is getting better info than me. Glad I am not 1 of them and wish a safe return to all.Thanks for the update George


----------



## Toolman

I hope all ends well with this situation and everyone gets back safe-including the rescuers. I really want to comment on the fact that there were 500 (at least) people that made the decision to venture out with the forecasted winds, but I'll save it for another time. Think I'll head out to the pond for some "safe" ice. 

Tim


----------



## hearttxp

What I was told they could not get off a Crane Creek ! First I heard 500 but Toledo News is saying around 150-200 guys ?? Crack opened up too much. Alot where driving towards Catawba to get off somewhere ? Hopefuly all will get off safely with out getting the CG involved. Have buddies fishing off Catawba as I write with no issues !!


----------



## CaptJoe

Where would you find an updated report on this? Who would have the news report near lake erie? I've got two friends that were headed up that way last night and I can't reach them on the phone. I sure hope everyone gets off the ice ok. Thanks for the report!


----------



## fishingguy

http://www.wtol.com/global/video/fl...geAdTag=Homepage&activePane=info&rnd=50383231


----------



## pig

go to lucasohio.scanamerica.us/index.php for oregon fire rescue radio scanner.


----------



## CaptJoe

http://www.wtol.com/global/Category...Id=3423548&topVideoCatNo=14996&autoStart=true

TOLEDO NEWS HAS IT AS WELL THANKS!


----------



## pig

people went in at davis bettis they are trying to revive him please be safe go to that web site and listen the ice chunck is 8miles wide and braking up


----------



## fishingguy

Looks like if they go east they will make it off. Pic is zoom from satelite. You can see the crack. Must be quite large!


----------



## BuzzBob

Just saw 'breaking news" on Fox. 300 people stranded on an ice flow. So they say.


----------



## LEJoe

It's on CNN too.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Between 175 and 300 fishermen stranded...on Lake Erie...Lets pray they all get home safe and sound......Jim.....


----------



## Deckman

Friends of mine just got off after 3 hrs of finding their way to shore.. He said they used boards to jump cracks and was driving thru 16 plus inches of water on top the ice. He said the crack opened up to over fifty feet wide from this morning. As they were making their trek out of there, the ice was covered with fishing poles, vexes, shanties, gaffs and about everything else you'd bring on the ice. Thank god they got off safe and with all there equipment and lets pray that everyone else can get off safely too. 
On a brighter note I fished out of crane yesterday as well as a couple of friends and really beat the fish up good, guess that won't happen again anytime soon.


----------



## ress

Came off the lake at crane creek last night about 7pm and the crack was nearly 2 ft wide then.


----------



## Toxic

I hope it all ends well for everyone!


----------



## freyedknot

RANKO, Associated Press Writer Kantele Franko, Associated Press Writer &#8211; 23 mins ago
Map locates approximate area where hundreds of people were stranded on a AP &#8211; Map locates approximate area where hundreds of people were stranded on a breakaway ice flow in Lake Erie; &#8230;

COLUMBUS, Ohio &#8211; Several hundred people were trapped on a slab of ice about 8 miles wide that had broken free and floated away from the Ohio shoreline of Lake Erie, the Coast Guard said Saturday.

Coast Guard Petty Officer George Degener said several ships and helicopters from Toledo and Marblehead were sent to rescue the people from the ice floe.

Degener said there were no reports of injuries, but WTOL-TV in Toledo said one person was taken to a hospital after falling into the water.

He said about 35 people had been rescued by 1:30 p.m., some three hours after the break was reported.

Authorities said fishermen apparently used wooden pallets to create a bridge over a crack in the ice so they could go farther out on the lake. But the planks fell into the water when the ice shifted, stranding the fishermen about 1,000 yards off shore.

Ice on western sections of Lake Erie is up to 2 feet thick, National Weather Service meteorologist Bill Randel said. He said it started to crack as temperatures rose above freezing this weekend and wind gusting to 35 mph pushed on the ice.

Ice fisherman who regularly visit the lake have said this winter's thick ice has lured more people to the lake this year.

Ohio Division of Wildlife spokeswoman Jamey Graham said the state annually warns fishermen that there's no such thing as "safe ice."


__________________
If you think Golden's can't count, try putting three dog biscuits in your
pocket and then give them only two of them.

============================
Photobucket
==========


----------



## Lightman

I just heard on the scanner they said the ice reconnected back to the land and some *enter descriptor of choice* people are heading back out to recover gear...wow. Watch for deals on vexilars on craigslist next few days..lol.


----------



## Snakecharmer

freyedknot said:


> Authorities said fishermen apparently used wooden pallets to create a bridge over a crack in the ice so they could go farther out on the lake. But the planks fell into the water when the ice shifted, stranding the fishermen about 1,000 yards off shore.


What were they thinking? I hope they all make it back in safely but it sounds like they lost some stuff. That can be replaced but lives can't. Pls be careful and think....


----------



## Deckman

Lightman said:


> I just heard on the scanner they said the ice reconnected back to the land and some *enter descriptor of choice* people are heading back out to recover gear...wow. Watch for deals on vexilars on craigslist next few days..lol.


yeah my life is worth more than a couple of thousand bucks


----------



## fishingfoolBG

I just heard on Fox breaking news in Lucas county that they just rescued one from the water when his 4 wheeler went in and confirmed another person didn't make it. They have evacuated 175 people of the ice shelf. Man I really hope this doesn&#8217;t happen to more people coming of the ice. They are in my prayers. FFBG

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090207/ap_on_re_us/ice_floe_fishermen


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

Breaking News at 4:00 P.M. CNN News More than 150 ice fishermen rescued. Two went in rushed to the hospital where One died...Sad news......Jim....


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff

fishingguy said:


> Looks like if they go east they will make it off. Pic is zoom from satelite. You can see the crack. Must be quite large!


Is this pic showing the floe east of catawba island? the east edge of floe near lakeside or marble head?
Hope and pray no more lives are lost.
LMJ


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff

fishingguy said:


> Looks like if they go east they will make it off. Pic is zoom from satelite. You can see the crack. Must be quite large!


Is this pic showing the floe east of catawba island? the east edge of floe near lakeside or marble head?
Hope and pray no more lives are lost.
LMJ


----------



## FreeByrdSteve

Pulled this off of Yahoo.com

Sheriff: 1 dead, 100-plus rescued from Lake Erie
By JOHN SEEWER, Associated Press Writer John Seewer, Associated Press Writer 
26 mins ago

OAK HARBOR, Ohio &#8211; One person who was among those stuck Saturday on a miles-wide slab of ice that floated away from the Ohio shoreline of Lake Erie has died, while more than 100 others were rescued, authorities said.

The victim fell into the water while searching with others for a link to the shoreline, Ottawa County sheriff Bob Bratton said. Others tried CPR before the person was flown to a hospital and pronounced dead, Bratton said.

Several ships and helicopters from Toledo and Marblehead, and from Detroit, were sent to rescue the people from the 8-mile-wide ice floe. He said 100 to 125 were rescued by late afternoon.

Authorities said fishermen apparently used wooden pallets to create a bridge over a crack in the ice so they could go farther out on the lake Saturday morning. But the planks fell into the water when the ice shifted, stranding the fishermen about 1,000 yards off shore.

Ice on western sections of Lake Erie is up to 2 feet thick, National Weather Service meteorologist Bill Randel said. He said it started to crack as temperatures rose above freezing this weekend and wind gusting to 35 mph pushed on the ice.

"The ice just separated and we didn't even know," Rich Strickland of Bowling Green, who was among those rescued, told the Port Clinton News Herald.

Mike Sanger of Milwaukee was in the area for walleye fishing.

"We were having a good time and when it got to be time to come home, it wasn't so good," he told the newspaper after being rescued.

Ice fisherman who regularly visit the lake have said this winter's thick ice has lured more people to the lake this year.

"There was a heck of a city out there for the last week and a half, two weeks," said 71-year-old Oak Harbor resident Peter Harrison, who has lived on the shore for 40 years.

Ohio Division of Wildlife spokeswoman Jamey Graham said the state annually warns fishermen that there's no such thing as "safe ice."

Even in very cold weather, the ice on western Lake Erie is often unsafe because currents can easily cause the ice to shift. Firefighters in communities along the lake are trained for rescues from the ice and are often on guard when temperatures rise.

___

Associated Press writer Kantele Franko in Columbus contributed to this report.


----------



## fishingguy

That's not right, nevermind.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff

fishingguy said:


> Looks like if they go east they will make it off. Pic is zoom from satelite. You can see the crack. Must be quite large!


Is this pic showing the floe east of catawba island? the east edge of floe near lakeside or marble head?
Hope and pray no more lives are lost.
LMJ


----------



## Angler ss

I just got a call from a buddy he said a fishermans air boat took on water and sank trying to cross the crack but everyone was ok anybody have any info about this ???


----------



## Fishers of Men

I am sure Capt. Mike will give a accurate report when he gets a chance.


----------



## Wes

im waiting for that to!!!


----------



## rutnut245

I was out there.I cancelled a trip put with quads late last night due to the high wind forcast and then was offered a ride out on an airboat.When we crossed the crack at Locust point it was about a foot wide.When we came in it was about 25 yards.It moved that far in an hour and a half.The guys on quads and sleds were able to get back by going Northeast where the ice flow contacted the ice from shore.It was way out from Camp Perry.It was about a 25 mile trip.I watched at least 200 guys do it.Please keep the fisherman who lost his life and his family, in your prayer.Offshore winds on the Western basin while ice fishing is always a recipe for disaster.


----------



## metzbgsu

Wow...the Sheriff is not happy!

http://www.wtol.com/global/Category...Id=3423548&topVideoCatNo=14996&autoStart=true


----------



## jay2k

The lady in the chopper is not to familar with what she is filming either. Shes waiting for someone to go threw at times... Come on.


----------



## tyrus3k

That sheriff is an . He is right; those people in that county must not have much common sense if they voted him in. He most certainly seemed less concerned with the peoples safety than he was about the cost of the rescue operation.


----------



## Carpn

If its the same guy I heard him making comments on CNN that made him sound like a ******* there too...


----------



## Erie Addict

I will probably get flamed, but what the hell. I think the Sheriff has a very valid point. You head out in the morning using a 4x8 piece of plywood bridge to cross a 2' crack of open water. Hopefully you know that it is going to be around 40 -45 degrees with strong southernly winds, yet you still cross the crack and head out. Not to smart. But don't worry, the Govenrment will protect you and save you. Show some common sense people!!
you are making all ice fishing people look like complete idiots.


----------



## ScottB

I agree 100% Erie Addict. I feel sorry for the guy that lost his life, but use some common sense. The rescued guys definitely should foot the bill for the whole rescue operation.


----------



## reo

Erie Addict said:


> I will probably get flamed, but what the hell. I think the Sheriff has a very valid point. You head out in the morning using a 4x8 piece of plywood bridge to cross a 2' crack of open water. Hopefully you know that it is going to be around 40 -45 degrees with strong southernly winds, yet you still cross the crack and head out. Not to smart. But don't worry, the Govenrment will protect you and save you. Show some common sense people!!
> you are making all ice fishing people look like complete idiots.


It is an absolute tragedy that some one lost their life but I agree with Erie Addict. There were way too many people showing a complete lack of common sense. Is there ANY experienced Lake Erie ice guys that are surprised that with todays conditions, the ice broke off?? Deep inside, can anyone be surprised??


----------



## Toolman

I agree with EA. IMO the Sheriff was right on target with his comments. It's unfortunate that someone lost their life today, but it still doesn't change the fact that the guys that went out there committed a huge error in judgement.

Tim


----------



## hunt-n-fish

One of the problems alot of times is the mindset of most, not all, in that "nothing like this can happen to me". Tragedies are always a terrible shame.


----------



## jeffmo

the sheriff seems right on with his intent but he needs to learn how to get his point across with alot more tact.


----------



## COOLERKING79

My buddys killed em yesterday, off same area that broke loose! I
chose to be safe and respect the 20-35 offshore winds, was it locked
in good?? I would have thought....It is What is Is, Erie is a Whore! Very
sorry to hear about the tragedy, My heart goes out to the family...

Sincerely.......Jack


----------



## Big Daddy

Lake Erie has a mind of her own...

The sheriff was right on about common sense. His comments about tying up rescue crews was a little off base. What if it were a mutual aid fire, accident, or plane crash? I see his point that the folks who got stuck out there got themselves into the situation using incredibly poor judgement, so he's right on the money there.

Very sad someone lost their life. My condolences to his family.


----------



## BigBag

jeffmo said:


> the sheriff seems right on with his intent but he needs to learn how to get his point across with alot more tact.


I agree, a lot of people need to learn right along with him. 1 man dead on Erie today, I have been reading some threads, I have heard the descriptions as being stupid, retarded, and a dumba**. Come on guys, he is dead. Error in Judgement yes, but let's leave it at that. Have some respect.


----------



## jjpugh

angler ss. i herd the air boat did sink today and they are alright. the airboat sank because they tried to put a 4 wheeler inside of it and bring it back.


----------



## freakofnature13

Was out with capt mike today..slow all day..trying to fight the current and wind just made things rough today for fishing. I felt lucky to get back to shore..things just didnt look right out there, Gal landed a dandy 12 pounder..other than that just a couple fish. Saw the choppers today..sad to hear someone lost their life..I wish there was a siren that would sound when something of this magnitude happens..kinda just a safety and respectful thing ya know. but anyways good luck guys if u venture out there..my days are done for a while.


----------



## waterwalker

I am going to have to agree with Erie Addict. When other's actions make the sport I love look bad it gets my goat. There is no reason to cross a known crack that has been there all year on the worst day imaginable. It's inexcusable and proves once again that the majority of people are morons and will follow the first moron acrossed. I walk and will continue do so as almost all of these events involve motorized vehicles giving them their false sense of security IMO. People have got to start to understand that there are consequences to their actions. I have never been rescued and don't intend to. Have also not been skunked this year on the ice and don't see the need to travel miles and miles to find fish. If this offends , fine, maybe you will be the one rescued next time. EOR

Please all say a prayer for the family


----------



## HOCKEY

Here is the trurth what happen, started fishing 7 miles out at 9,00 am limit out at 10.10 for three guys, word came out ice open up when we got there
roughly 1 mile out ice was open fifty feet wide from turtle island to port clition, coast guard check area for fisherman to come in, roughly 500 men 
were gather toghter, a six wheel machine broke though in back of us, coast 
gaurd told us to leave all equipment, someone call that they found a cross 
over spot past camp perry, half the men left to this spot others stay and left 
there equimpment, when we found the cross over spot it was only five feet
wide with open water on both side, water 6 to 8 inches deep all over, we ran 
sled over, and two of us had to jump the crack, want only one person on sled, ride front far side of camp perry, to green cove was terrible open water 
spot, major cracks, the last 1.5 miles were so bad we sent one person in to 
shore on each sleds, two of us started to walk in major water on ice, the fire dept, boat made us hop in and took us to green cove, our truck was at crane
the police at first wouldn't let us in, then took us back to parking area. One
person did fall in was pulled out but died of an hearth attack, Ive been on the ice forthy years and have never seen ice go bad so quickly, Alot of
people could have lost thier lifes today. Guys its over, stay off. Its costing 
the guys 300 dollars to get thier equipment of the ice by the air boat gudies,
there is all kind of equipment all over the place, people just cut everything 
lose to get it, trailers shanties, etc. Please stay off the ice.


----------



## JimmyZ

My thoughts and prayers go out to the family of that man. How terrible!

All the others that rode their quads and sleds all the way around by camp perry should be counting their blessings. Anyone one of them could have gone thru.


----------



## Fishers of Men

It makes me sad about the loss of a life today. Our prayers go out to the family.
Thank God it was not like 1994-5.
I believe that thanks should go out to all the rescue workers for a fine job.
I do believe that the advice that has been posted on this site by the experienced Erie ice anglers about the warnings on conditions and the wind factors did make a difference on how many went out today. 
The population was less than the prior weekends, thankfully.
So, I give a huge thanks to this great site and the OGF members for giving the heads up and all the educational information that gets passed on also.
I hope and pray that they are correct in stating "everyone was off the ice", sure wouldn't want to see anyone left behind.

Another thought, after everyone is safe,
I would think when they have to leave all there equipment upon rescue, that some salvage crew should go retrieve vehicles to protect the lake from gas/oil
and such. 
There are stiff penalties for oil/gas leakage/spill from vessels discharge. They just let the 4 wheelers and snowmobiles sink when it could possibly be prevented


----------



## Papascott

waterwalker said:


> I am going to have to agree with Erie Addict. When other's actions make the sport I love look bad it gets my goat. There is no reason to cross a known crack that has been there all year on the worst day imaginable. It's inexcusable and proves once again that the majority of people are morons and will follow the first moron acrossed. I walk and will continue do so as almost all of these events involve motorized vehicles giving them their false sense of security IMO. People have got to start to understand that there are consequences to their actions. I have never been rescued and don't intend to. Have also not been skunked this year on the ice and don't see the need to travel miles and miles to find fish. If this offends , fine, maybe you will be the one rescued next time. EOR
> 
> Please all say a prayer for the family



After your first 2 sentances, the rest of what you said is complete B.S.! There is always a crack that runs roughly parrallel to the shore line, around the entire western basin startin near detroit wrapping around to the islands, 99% of the fishing is done on the outside of this crack.

As for motorized machines giving a false sence of security, again BS! I feel that the guys walking are putting themselves at more of a risk than guys with transportation. I have seen guys walking over 4 miles out, to me that is just not safe but to each their own. I guarentee that I can get out of a bad situation before anyone walking could! Partly because of the ability to get out of dodge quickly and mostly because of the ability to carry need items a walker could never bring.

And the comments about the next to be rescued and people accounting for their actions. I would bet that there were alot of walkers involved in todays rescues. I would also bet EVERYONE of us has done something that has put ourselves or someone in a dangerous positon at one time or another, many times without even knowing it.

I catch crap from people for not giving ice fishing reports. Events like this are the reason why. If I would have given a report that crane creek was on fire and that 2 ft crack was nothing to worry about and something bad happened to someone because they read my report and did not know what actions to take to keep out of harms way I would never forgive myself. I get reaffirmed of this about everytime I fish and someone asks, "What are those planks for, or why do you carry a spud bar, etc etc. It is a dangerous sport and that is everyday not just today!

My prayers go out to those who will be missing their loved one. 

Scott


----------



## Full_Choke

Papa I couldnt agree more.
200 people knew how to get back safely !


----------



## waterwalker

It is entirely within your right to defend stupidity. I on the other hand will point it out and not be ashamed to do so. Your idea that a machine will get you out of trouble quickly is also flawed thinking. A machine will get you in trouble more quickly. How did he die? on a machine. If you wanna cross cracks on lumber feel free. The only machine I would use would be an airboat. And your "guarantee" of getting out of a bad situation before a walker
could is as you say utter BS, If you are concerned for your safety and not just rescuing your precious machine you would walk to ensure what your on is thick enough. As far as the crack, I've been doing this for over 20 years and know what its about so don't pop off thinkin i'm some rookie. Again 20+ =no rescues!! Can you say the same, or do you just defend stupidity or join in.


----------



## Snakecharmer

Papascott , I don't know all the equipment you carry( and it sounds like you're prepared for most emergencies) but I'm interested to know what your plan is if the ice lfow breaks away and you're out on a floating ice island? I read this time there was a 5 foot bridge to safety but thats pretty slim...


----------



## Papascott

So you have me by about 3 years on the ice. You can call everyone who does not walk stupid, I will not say the same about walkers as Some are smart, but EVERY time I have offered a ride to someone walking in they have taken it! Does that bmake them stupid? As for knowing how thick the ice is, I check it myself. I don't trust but a couple of guys I fish with to check ice for me and always check the cracks myself.

I have been skunked on the ice this year so you are a better fisherman than me!!!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Full_Choke said:


> Papa I couldnt agree more.
> 200 people knew how to get back safely !


Would that be by helicoptor or airboat?


----------



## Papascott

Snakecharmer said:


> Papascott , I don't know all the equipment you carry( and it sounds like you're prepared for most emergencies) but I'm interested to know what your plan is if the ice lfow breaks away and you're out on a floating ice island? I read this time there was a 5 foot bridge to safety but thats pretty slim...


I cannot comment on what was needed to get off the ice today as I was not there.


----------



## Full_Choke

On there own by following the crack.


----------



## waterwalker

Full_Choke said:


> Papa I couldnt agree more.
> 200 people knew how to get back safely !


Did you even read what HOCKEY said? Does that sound like a safe return voyage?


----------



## waterwalker

Papascott said:


> So you have me by about 3 years on the ice. You can call everyone who does not walk stupid, I will not say the same about walkers as Some are smart, but EVERY time I have offered a ride to someone walking in they have taken it! Does that bmake them stupid? As for knowing how thick the ice is, I check it myself. I don't trust but a couple of guys I fish with to check ice for me and always check the cracks myself.
> 
> I have been skunked on the ice this year so you are a better fisherman than me!!!!!


I never said everyone on machines is stupid! My point was the activity displayed today was stupid. Please don't try and put words in my mouth as there is usually no more room with the my foot trying to get in.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Machines esp. 340 snowmobiles are the best things for Erie ice. They have less pounds per square inch than any person walking and can get you across a crack thats 40ft. wide. So those who had machines were better off I'll tell you that! 




I want to say so much but I'm not going too  
I just can't get over the fact that our sheriff said what he did!


----------



## waterwalker

"I want to say so much but I'm not going too" 

That's the best thing I've heard so far. 

"mchines esp. 340 snowmobiles are the best things for Erie ice. They have less pounds per square inch than any person walking and can get you across a crack thats 40ft. wide. So those who had machines were better off I'll tell you that! "

I'll let you slide a little because of your youth and inexperience. But to say snowbmonile is bestreally? ever heard of an airboat or hovercraft.And those with machines were better off? Like all the ones that'll be there in the morning?

"I just can't get over the fact that our sheriff said what he did! "

Touch a nerve did he? If this is going to continue every year we have good ice they will begin fining and/or arresting till people learn. If they can ever teach common sense the problem will be solved.


----------



## ezbite

jeffmo said:


> the sheriff seems right on with his intent but he needs to learn how to get his point across with alot more tact.



my thoughts exactly, the last thing needed is for the man in charge to be ranting like a maniac. show some professionalism. 

very sad news on the death. my condolenses to the family.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

waterwalker said:


> I'll let you slide a little because of your youth and inexperience. But to say snowbmonile is bestreally? ever heard of an airboat or hovercraft.And those with machines were better off? Like all the ones that'll be there in the morning?


I guess I should have said affordable


----------



## fishingfoolBG

Hello everyone, I am going to speak my opinion here. Personally I think there is no safe ice. I feel this is the time of year where people should learn and understand the behavior of fish patterns. This isn&#8217;t a time where a person should loose a life. As I said before my prayers go to the family that is suffering from a tragic loss. FFBG


----------



## roger23

all this out rage about ICE FISHERMAN,,where is the out rage about the war,,I feel much safer out on the ICE than I did during Vietnam,,,we went on recon missions that we had about 90% chance of getting killed or wounder,,,but we did it,, the guys in Iraq and Afghanistan ,,on patrols I am sure they would feel safer on Lake Erie,,,,as for Rescue how about all the pilots in all the wars that risk there lives on missions behind enemy lines,,,I don't know about all the wars ,,but I know about Vietnam,,Flying on Jolly Greens out of Thailand going after downed pilots ,,I never saw people bitching about the cost or risk to the rescuers,,,everyone did there jobs ,,,and many crews were lost,,trying to save one pilot,,,but many pilots were saved,,, a lot of the pilots were back in the air in weeks


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

I heard Sheriff Bratton's complaints about cost of rescue because 15 fire depts. were called out in response to a situation that was not totally perilous (unless somebody's wife had a deadline when to be home). There is plenty of ice on both sides of the opening and nobody was in danger of breaking through or being set adrift. He also mentioned nothing about the hundreds of people who came off on their own, which had to be a huge savings for his budget. Perhaps that's because it might bring into question why 15 fire depts were dispatched. (I even saw a BP refinery fire unit turning into Crane Creek) I wonder if he understands the importance of tourism...fishing in particular,,,, to his Lake Erie community? Seems like he's always been on a mission to shut down the winter fishing to save money on rescues. My guess is there are many motels, bait shops, gas stations, etc. that rely on ice fishing to make it throught the winter. Shutting it down would proabaly not result in a net economic gain for Ottawa County.

His comments about crossing a crack to get further out shows how ignorant he is about things right in his juristiction because there has been a pressure crack about a mile out every single one of the 30 plus years (never been stranded) I've fished on the ice on Lake Erie and I've never caught a walleye inside of it. Commenting about if something was written in the Ohio Revised Code about common sense there'd have been about 150 arrests was laughable. I got news for him..if there was a "lack of common sense" law he'd need a *lot* more deputies. You don't need ice to observe people showing a lack of common sense. A case could be made for how little common sense it took to call in 15 fire departments and however many law enforcement departments were involved. Good thing there's nothing in ORV about ignorance because I can think of at least one arrest that would be made...... 

My question is, with total coverage on the western basin, where did the ice shift to create the opening? There has to be a void in order for the entire sheet to move 40 yds north. I haven't seen any mention in this thread of the fact that the ice cutter continues to keep the western basin ice unstable when they open up the shipping lanes. A Coast Guard spokesman mentioned to the news yesterday that they had to go open the Pelee passage to get a freighter through. Perhaps Bratton should hit the shipping companies up for $$ to help pay for the rescue since they get economic benefit out of ruining the ice. Does the Coast Guard charge them? Personally, I don't think they should just as I don't think they should charge sportsmen they have to rescue. It's their job and they do it well.

My opinion is somebody panicked and called in forces to save 500 people that were on thin ice when in reality it was the equivalant of 100 boats on an average weather day in the summertime that couldn't enter the channel because of a log jam. There was 12-18 inches of ice on both sides of a 40 yd wide obstruction (open crack) that kept them from getting to their trucks and going home. The Coast Guard along with the local fire and rescue departments are well trained and equipped to handle this type of operation. 

I also think Sheriff Bratton needs to get ahold of himself and become a bit more informed about his juristiction before running his mouth. Notice of ice cutter operations would also be very helpful to fishermen so maybe in the spirit of public safety, he can work with the Coast Guard to come up with a way to publicly notice that activity for the 1000's of ice fishermen that spend money in his county.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER

...I was going to stay out of this..However here goes....We ALL need to sit back and take a deep breath and say a prayer for the loss of the life...This was a judgement call on all the guys that went out on the ice...We have all made a judgement call good or bad...You don't hear of the good one's only the bad one's..The sheriff made a judgement call when he spoke out as he did...As for the loss of life...I have always felt this way...(My Opinion)...When it comes time for a person to leave this earth..it is not his decision as to when and where...When God say's it's time to go no man can change it...Greatful for the guys that got back to solid ground.......Jim.....


----------



## swantucky

I love the way the media and that idiot bratton keep saying how many people were rescused. Why is there no mention of the better than 300 of us that were able to get off on our own?? From what I saw the guys that paniced or walked out were the ones rescued. A big group rode east and found a way across and then through cell phone called others off Crane and told them where to go. More guys got themselves off than the CG. It was a 27 mile run from Crane and back to get around the crack. I wonder how many guys walked that route to safety yesterday???


As Papascott said incidents like this are why I do not post about Erie ice. Believe it or not the last report I gave was 3 days prior to the last time guys were rescued off Crane 3-4 years ago.


----------



## Lundy

Swantucky,

Were did you find a place to cross? How far towards Catawba did the crack open up?

I know we crossed quite a few closed cracks, as is expected, on Thursday and Friday out of Catawba. Just wondering how far east it opened.

Thanks


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> Is this pic showing the floe east of catawba island? the east edge of floe near lakeside or marble head?
> Hope and pray no more lives are lost.
> LMJ


That's a picture of Maumee Bay, nowhere's near the crack that opened up.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

reo said:


> It is an absolute tragedy that some one lost their life but I agree with Erie Addict. There were way too many people showing a complete lack of common sense. Is there ANY experienced Lake Erie ice guys that are surprised that with todays conditions, the ice broke off?? Deep inside, can anyone be surprised??



Yes. I know of several guides that were caught but also got off on their own. Funny how everyone, including sheriff Bratton, is suddenly a Lake Erie expert. Makes me laugh!


----------



## BigBag

Anyone who did not like the Sheriff's handling of this situation, just remember even a dumb ice fishermans vote counts come election time!


----------



## roger23

swantucky said:


> I love the way the media and that idiot bratton keep saying how many people were rescused. Why is there no mention of the better than 300 of us that were able to get off on our own?? From what I saw the guys that paniced or walked out were the ones rescued. A big group rode east and found a way across and then through cell phone called others off Crane and told them where to go. More guys got themselves off than the CG. It was a 27 mile run from Crane and back to get around the crack. I wonder how many guys walked that route to safety yesterday???
> 
> 
> As Papascott said incidents like this are why I do not post about Erie ice. Believe it or not the last report I gave was 3 days prior to the last time guys were rescued off Crane 3-4 years ago.


I was not out yesterday,,but a friend was he called me ,,told him to run towards Port Clinton and he could probably get off ,,,that is what we have done for years,,,,so he was probably one of the guys with you,,,he was at Sand Beach drinking beer by noon with a bunch of others,,,nothing like fishing and seeing your lure going side ways...remember a few years back when they made us get off the Ice and leave our equipment,,and when we got to shore we re grouped and went back and got our stuff,,,,we were told we would not be rescued again,,,we did not want to be rescued in the first place


----------



## swantucky

roger23 said:


> I was not out yesterday,,but a friend was he called me ,,told him to run towards Port Clinton and he could probably get off ,,,that is what we have done for years,,,,so he was probably one of the guys with you,,,he was at Sand Beach drinking beer by noon with a bunch of others,,,nothing like fishing and seeing your lure going side ways...remember a few years back when they made us get off the Ice and leave our equipment,,and when we got to shore we re grouped and went back and got our stuff,,,,we were told we would not be rescued again,,,we did not want to be rescued in the first place


I bet I had a beer with your buddy They would not let us back into Crane to get our trucks, so we relaxed and had a beer or two. I was happy to get off, it seemed that crack went forever.


----------



## swantucky

Lundy said:


> Swantucky,
> 
> Were did you find a place to cross? How far towards Catawba did the crack open up?
> 
> I know we crossed quite a few closed cracks, as is expected, on Thursday and Friday out of Catawba. Just wondering how far east it opened.
> 
> Thanks


I would have to look at a map but we were way NE of Davis Besse before we could cross. In the morning I reset the trip on my quad, I rode out 6.3 miles, then got the call she was opening. I headed east with the first bunch and when I pulled onto the beach I had 32.4 miles on the quad. I figure we rode the crack close to 15 miles to east/nmortheast. When we pulled into the beach we were still 7 miles east of Crane.


----------



## waterwalker

BigBag said:


> Anyone who did not like the Sheriff's handling of this situation, just remember even a dumb ice fishermans vote counts come election time!


Ok ok the Sherriff is a [email protected]$$, I'll grant ya that,but he did get elected, so I'll reiterate my previous statement from post #47 this proves once again the majority of people are morons. All my carrying ons are because I don't like to be lumped in with stupidity and I feel that this has once again caused a black eye to the sport I love. So just keep doing what your doing and enjoy your beers, don't worry how stupid you are or how you tarnish the name ice fisherman. I would expect nothing less from people from swanton.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

swantucky said:


> I would have to look at a map but we were way NE of Davis Besse before we could cross. In the morning I reset the trip on my quad, I rode out 6.3 miles, then got the call she was opening. I headed east with the first bunch and when I pulled onto the beach I had 32.4 miles on the quad. I figure we rode the crack close to 15 miles to east/nmortheast. When we pulled into the beach we were still 7 miles east of Crane.


The crossing was probably near Round or Crib reefs.


----------



## Jim Stedke

Now that ladies and gentlemen is how NOT to win friends and influence people.


----------



## BigBag

I love how some of you guys like to throw slurs around and call everyone stupid and dumba**es, real brave sitting behind a keyboard. Grow up a bit. This is supposed to be a fishing Forum for those that fish, not for those that just bitch. 

If you feel the need to have air pass through your whining vocal cords, get down on your knees and pray for the family of the guy that died yesterday.


----------



## waterwalker

There is no way I will apologize for anything I have said.My irrational behavior sitting behind my keyboard is not going to tarnish any ones name but my own.
If I feel the need for a cold beer it is exactly 5.3 paces, not a hair raising 35 mile quad ride.The total # of taxpayer $$$ I will waste today are my own if I don't itemize.


----------



## jeffmo

Jim Stedke said:


> Now that ladies and gentlemen is how NOT to win friends and influence people.


agreed,100%!!!!


----------



## bassmastermjb

The sheriff was in the wrong to say the things he did, especially the money issue.We make decisions every day that put our lives in jeopardy, things do go wrong unexpectedly.I could see if those ice fishermen were on 2" of ice and needed to be rescued due to ice shifts or cracks forming, but on 20" the chances of something going wrong are at a minimal.If the sheriffs and coast guards know so much, why wasn't the park closed before this happened? As for the mention of the cost of the rescue, how much money is generated each winter in Ottawa County by the ice fishermen using their facilities(hotels, restaurants,gas stations,baitshops,etc) that pay their wages? In my opinion, Mr. Sheriff should keep his thoughts to himself, have some compassion for others in time of distress,and set a better example for someone in authority.............Mark


----------



## alighthouse

With warmer weather, snow /ice melting and with the winds shifting should tell anyone with common sense that even tho the ice might be thick and the lake totally not frozen that if u get the wind to come off land into the lake that its a good chance the ice will separate from land or worse cause a crack and leave u stuck.



Officials: 1 dead, 134 rescued from Lake Erie ice
By JOHN SEEWER
Associated Press Writer

Cell phones rang and word was passed to fishermen out on a distant stretch of Lake Erie's iced-over waters: A crack had widened in the ice, trapping everyone on a miles-wide floe that was drifting away from the Ohio shoreline.

Some immediately hopped on their four-wheelers and snowmobiles, headed east in search of an ice bridge back to shore.

"Just like a stampede, they all took off," said Chuck Hasty of Holland, Ohio, who has been out on the ice fishing all week. "Took off like a gold rush."

The rest simply waited, stranded with their buckets of fish. For entertainment while they waited, one angler dropped a recently hooked walleye &#8212; the target catch of the season &#8212; back into the water as a group gathered to watch it swim, said fisherman David Hudzinski of Muskego, Wis.

About an hour later, rescuers began arriving in helicopters and lowered baskets onto the ice, and fishermen climbed in and were lifted to safety. Others boarded air boats that glided across the ice.

"We were in no danger," said Norb Pilaczynski of Swanton, Ohio, who was rescued from the lake along with several of his friends. "We knew there was enough ice out there."

A Coast Guard spokesman, Chief Petty Officer Robert Lanier, said 134 people had been plucked from the ice by late afternoon. One man fell into the water and later died of an apparent heart attack.

The day began with fishermen setting down wooden pallets to create a bridge over a crack in the ice so they could roam farther out on the lake. But the planks fell into the water when the ice shifted, stranding the fishermen about 1,000 yards offshore.

"We get people out here who don't know how to read the ice," Ottawa County Sheriff Bob Bratton said. "What happened here today was just idiotic. I don't know how else to put it."

Leslie Love, 65, of New Albany, Ohio, died of an apparent heart attack after his snowmobile broke through the ice while he was searching for a safe place to cross back to shore, according to the Ottawa County sheriff's office.

Love collapsed after he was helped back onto solid ice, the sheriff's office said. A relative performed CPR until a helicopter transported Love to a hospital, where he was pronounced dead.

Ice on western sections of Lake Erie was up to 2 feet thick Saturday, National Weather Service meteorologist Bill Randel said. The ice cracked as temperatures rose and winds of up to 35 mph pushed on the ice.

"The crack blew up," Hasty said. "It was a matter of a minute or so."

Others managed to get to land on their own by riding their all-terrain vehicles about five miles east to where ice hadn't broken away.

A second fisherman went into the frigid water when he tried to drive his ATV over a small crack in the ice, Lanier said. A rescue boat pulled him out within a few minutes, and he was brought to shore and wrapped in blankets. The man was not treated at a hospital and went home, Lanier said.

Those rescued had to leave behind most of their equipment, including coolers, snowmobiles and ATVs. Hasty, who was rescued by an air boat, said he was allowed to haul a five-gallon bucket filled with his electronic equipment.

When the rescued fishermen made it to shore, authorities had them line up single-file to take down their names, Hasty said.

"So if we got caught on the ice again, they would charge us a fine for being out there under those conditions," he explained.

Ice fisherman who regularly visit the lake have said this winter's thick ice has lured more people to the lake. The number of ice fishermen has been unprecedented, said Oak Harbor resident Peter Harrison, who has lived on the shore for 40 years.

"There was a heck of a city out there for the last week and a half, two weeks," the 71-year-old said.

Even in cold temperatures, the ice in western Lake Erie is often unsafe because of currents that can easily cause the ice to shift.

Ohio Division of Wildlife spokeswoman Jamey Graham said the state annually warns fishermen that there's no such thing as "safe ice." And authorities along the lake are trained for these type of rescues.

"You have to know the weather. You have to know how to read the ice," Bratton said. "It doesn't take much for this to break."

Four helicopters were sent from Michigan and eight air boats from the Coast Guard, Lanier said. Local authorities also sent air boats out on the ice.

The rescue operation cost thousands of dollars, Bratton said. None of the fishermen will likely be forced to cover the cost, officials said.

"To the best of my knowledge, they didn't break any laws," Lanier said. "Ice fishing is a culture here on the Great Lakes."

Hasty, 65, admitted the possibility of melting ice was in the back of his mind when he set out Saturday morning.

"I thought we could get away with it for today," he said. "When you're crazy for fishin' I guess, and the fish are biting, I just couldn't resist it."

___

Associated Press writers Kantele Franko and Meghan Barr in Columbus, Ohio contributed to this report.


----------



## fishingguy

Out of all the years I ice fished out of that area, that is the largest crack I have seen! Looks to be about the size of a coast guard ice cutter, don't you think.


----------



## reo

GoBuckeyes85 said:


> Yes. I know of several guides that were caught but also got off on their own. Funny how everyone, including sheriff Bratton, is suddenly a Lake Erie expert. Makes me laugh!


Well sir I do think any of this is "funny", a man lost his life. Ironic that it does not take a "Lake Erie expert" to know that yesterdays conditions was a recipe for disaster. I have read DOZENS of times where the "Lake Erie experts" say to stay off the ice in such conditions. Do as I say not as I do??

I'm fearful that the decisions of both the experts and the non experts to fish on days like yesterday could lead to a closure or regulation of this fine fishery to protect people from themselves. The whacko sheriff will only expedite this event. Who will be bitc$#@ing then??

I am glad that you and so many others got off the ice unassisted.

Have a nice day!


----------



## duckman

My heart and prayers are to the family of the gentleman from new Albany who died of a heart attack who fell in 3 foot of water near shore.

For all of the time I spend outdoors I pray that it doesn't happen but it may be my undoing and I do it knowingly.

I don't ice fish but I spend a lot of time on the water so the potential is always there.... think about it folks... you hunt and fish which has some limited calculated risk but risk none the less. 

Be kind as you never know when circumstances will put you in a tough spot as well.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

The coast guard ice cutter did have something to do with this, they do it every year. Somewhere out 7mi. or so last week the coast guard drove through there giving this floe room to move. Then the south wind came and blew it out. How many other times this year have guys gone out with a south wind and everything was ok? ALOT they probably didn't think anything of it...............


----------



## wakina

It seems to me that:
1. The fishermen that went out on the ice did so at their own risk. Some were very savy as to what could happen and some were not so savy. But once they were on the ice and in harms way so to speak, the more experienced ones were able to get off or at least reduce their chances of a serious injury or death.
2. The sheriff is an elected official. He wanted the Job, he ran for the job, and he was elected to the job. No body twisted his arm to become sheriff. He should do his job in a professional manner and not complain about being required to do his job no matter what that job may be. If he felt the need to make a statement he should have done so in a way that would not be-little other people. How would this man react to a real crisis such as a terror attack on Davis Besie?
3. This should be a lesson for everyone that Mother Erie is a dangerous and unforgiving element when something goes wrong, hard water or soft it makes very little differience.
4. Lets us all pray for the ones whose loved one was lost.

Derald


----------



## JimmyZ

The sheriff seems like par for the course in Ottawa county. That's the same county with a prosecutor who lets poachers who poached lots of walleye in the spring off with a slap on the wrist. 

I just hate everytime this part of the country makes national news they find the most idiotic person to put in front of the microphone.


----------



## Juls

metzbgsu said:


> Wow...the Sheriff is not happy!
> 
> http://www.wtol.com/global/Category...Id=3423548&topVideoCatNo=14996&autoStart=true


The Sheriff has an agenda...nothing more.

He took this opportunity to be a drama Queen on national TV to try and push his agenda.

I'd like to know why HE closed down Crane Creek park yesterday? People who got around the crack on their own needed to get their trucks and trailers from the park and he had his deputies refusing entry to anyone...no exceptions.
That was a power play...period. Like a little bully would do.

He says the fishermen needed to use a little common sense....well, the same could be said of him.

My friends had to walk 2+ miles from the entrance of the park to the parking lot just to get their vehicle.

I know who I'm NOT voting for (again) next election!

Juls


----------



## Snook

Just heard the sheriffs remarks. I understand his frustration but it sounds to me that he was more upset that his Saturday night plans were ruined than the welfare of those stranded. Or perhaps he lost some bonus money? He may not of wanted to come off like that but there were thousands of people that could interpret it that way. Unfortunately somebody's family is grieving. And others should feel fortunate that they could get off. No money can replace a life! Maybe we all can learn a little from this.


----------



## baitwell

i heard that an ice cutter was out friday.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Talk About Front Page News
















































































There were 2 more that I saw-limited to ten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joewallguy

How can people be mad at the sheriff?

The people who are experienced and went out of Crain, bottom line should have know better. The inexperienced one's did not know better.

All of you who crossed that crack over wood planks on your quads or sleds should have known better!!! Bottom line. 

Tell me you did not think twice about it when going out.
It did cost AlOT of money and risk the lives of many to save people.

These people on here that are argueing about,.. whatever,.. is foolish. 
If you know so much.......why were you there in the first place?


----------



## waterwalker

baitwell said:


> i heard that an ice cutter was out friday.


"The coast guard ice cutter did have something to do with this, they do it every year. Somewhere out 7mi. or so last week the coast guard drove through there giving this floe room to move. Then the south wind came and blew it out. How many other times this year have guys gone out with a south wind and everything was ok? ALOT they probably didn't think anything of it............... "

Have also heard this argument for years. Let's just blame anyone but the real people responsible,where is personal accountability? And I suppose the housing market collapse and resulting economic hardships are also someone elses fault, not all the people who defaulted on their loans. I will leave Darwin out for now.


----------



## c. j. stone

One fisherman who was interviewed said a cutter went thru the channel and that is how the crack opened so wide-it cut the whole section off CC loose.
There should be a way of warning people that this is going to happen and when(Ice breaking!) just like how they post the military firings! 
It appears the sheriff gets a little mike happy when these things happen(rescues, warning people off the ice) and maybe should remember what pays the bills in that area! Last time I noticed, I haven't seen a great deal of industry up that way. Sport fishing is a large part of the Ottawa Cty. GNP!!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

There was a coast gurad ice breaker that went threw the ice from the maumee area to point pellee last week about 7mi. out. This broke the ice up giving it room to move. We've gone out many times this year in a south wind so no one thought any thing of it because most didn't even know it went through.

The warm weather, water on the ice, board bridges, and cracks had nothing to do with why this happened. It was the wind and the ice having a place to move. Every year we fish the same thing happens, it's unavoidable, it's your love to fish and the adventure it is to go out there. The whole reason I fish is for the danger that gives you the "living on the edge feeling" Call me crazy but thats what makes it fun!

Hell the only guys that were rescued were mainly walkers or guys that were afraid to follow the pack who got across. If everyone out there would have gotten rides from these guys or walked the 10mi. (I know that a bit far but still) to get across we wouldn't be looking at it as we are today. 

The wind blew that crack open and the cracks are also move around starve island. Be careful anywhere you go-CHECK THE WEATHER!

It wasn't as bad as it sounds, the media makes a big deal of everything and we all know that. I'm still a bit ticked though on how the sheriff handled himself. He obviously doesn't know anything about ice fishing works here or anywhere else in this country and really hurt it for us ice fisherman on the media! 

The ice is still thick the wind will soon be out of the north again and honestly I'd say once it cools down again we'll be back at it before long. Now that some have learned there lessons though I think they'll be a bit more careful  Just be safe out there and learn from experience-
Good Luck-Good Fishing
Jonny


Fox News is the only one that has given a true story all day!!!!!!!! Watch them!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swantucky

I'll make you famous

http://www.woio.com/global/video/fl...News - Hard News&activePane=info&rnd=20932052


----------



## Papascott

Theres one bar within 25 miles of crane creel so they interview the guys who are drinking their breakfast! lol 

At least Randy was sober and did not sound like a tool!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

swantucky said:


> I'll make you famous
> 
> http://www.woio.com/global/video/fl...News - Hard News&activePane=info&rnd=20932052


I missed it 
Randy which one were you?


----------



## swantucky

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I missed it
> Randy which one were you?


The guy in the BuckeyenCam hat and blue coat.


----------



## B Thomas

"I wasnt scared, were you scared?" What a classic interview, LITE cans in the background and all, thought it was Jerry Springer and was waiting for a fight to break out.


----------



## Bobinstow90

The thought that somehow the USCG caused this via an ice breaker a few days ago is nonsense. When you fish Erie, YOU must consider all existing conditions. That includes warm weather, sw winds and some open water in the area regardless of how it occured.

While the sheriff could have been more PC, he probably deserves some slack. Short on funding and staff, he gets to coordinate a rescue that could have been avoided.

Fishermen could be smarter.

Just sayin......


----------



## JimmyZ

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> The warm weather, water on the ice, board bridges, and cracks had nothing to do with why this happened. It was the wind and the ice having a place to move. Every year we fish the same thing happens, it's unavoidable,
> 
> Ok jonny, thursday that crack was there and the high was only 19degrees. Wind 10-15mph S. So your saying the warm weather didn't have anything to do with it? come on. This is why ice guys get the bad name, by saying what happenend wasn't avoidable.
> 
> 
> Hell the only guys that were rescued were mainly walkers or guys that were afraid to follow the pack who got across. If everyone out there would have gotten rides from these guys or walked the 10mi. (I know that a bit far but still) to get across we wouldn't be looking at it as we are today.
> 
> They were all lucky. How often did they stop and check the ice on their 35 mile ice journey? So those of you that did that trip, how often? And didn't the guy who had the heart attack go in the water? Weren't they trying to do the same thing? Maybe if they would have stayed close to crane creek and take a rescue ride from the CG or FD maybe this tragedy most certainly could have been avoided. But nope. Cell phones ring, "just head east and you can get off". So most rather try to save their quads and sleds instead of thinking of their own safety. Why would a walker walk 10 miles when there's a ride for them right there. And that ride was there for everyone. Not just walkers.


----------



## PapawSmith

Not trying to ba an a-hole and I mean no critisism of those emoloyed in the emergency response industries, but something strikes me here. Don't "rescue'rs" get paid to rescue people? How come every time a group of people need rescued due to a lapse in judgement, or sometimes due to circumstances out of their control, the members of the rescue community get up in arms and all of those in need become idiots? Some of them seem quite pissed every they have to exersize their rescue responsability and rescue someone. Ie; the Sherrif. You know I made my living for years as a carpenter and did not piss and moan every time someone made me build something. Often I had to 'put my life in danger' in the course of my employment by working at great heights on scaffold, swing stages, shakey ass laders, etc. but that is what I did and never did the news crews show up at my projects to display what an "idiot" my employer was for putting me in these situations.
I'm thankful that the fire departments, police departments, Coast Guard, etc. are out there to help and protect us when we need help, but I wish everyone would quit making such a spectacle of the incidents that require them to do their duties and quit labeling all those that they are paid to rescue as idiots.


----------



## LUNDFISH20

One man falls in and dies afterwards despite efforts to save him. Not confirmed, but heard an airboat went down while hauling an atv. How many guys could have lost their lives there. Many, many rescue personel out there risking their lives too to save others. What if a copter went down due to malfunction, a hovercraft overturned and killed a USCG officer or something else. Oh we'll - its their job. Yeah the sheriff came off poorly, but he was in the middle of a rescue effort for gods sake and the one gentleman may have already died at that point. Then he's got the media shoving a mic in his face. I'd be pissed if I were him too. Budget shortfalls, laying people off, cost reductions...and people want to argue that its the departments job to save 130+ people who could have avoided it. Think of the times we are in. The money they burnt through may result in less manpower come summer when your alone are out there taking on water and need help. What will your opinion be then? I've taken the risk before and was even thinking of going out Sat. But with wind and temp forecast - no way. If I had, I would have come in saying that was the dumbest thing I have ever done in my life, to my wife, to my two little boys. I wouldnt try to justify it and criticize the sheriff. Of course, it probably not the guys who were rescued doing the complaining. I'm not harping on the guys that went out - you rolled the dice and lost the bet. I just think the sheriff needs to be cut some slack. Ok - my rant is done.


----------



## swantucky

Bobinstow90 said:


> The thought that somehow the USCG caused this via an ice breaker a few days ago is nonsense. When you fish Erie, YOU must consider all existing conditions. That includes warm weather, sw winds and some open water in the area regardless of how it occured.
> 
> While the sheriff could have been more PC, he probably deserves some slack. Short on funding and staff, he gets to coordinate a rescue that could have been avoided.
> 
> Fishermen could be smarter.
> 
> Just sayin......


While I agree with what you are saying I also think that if the sheriff was so worried about his rescue costs he might communicate with the folks running the icebreaker and the shipping people to at least warn the fisherman that conditions have changed. Knowing there was open water out there I would have never gone out yesterday. I based my decision to go on what I saw on Thursday and Friday. With the pretty strong south winds on Thurs the ice did not move even an inch, based on that I made the decison to go Saturday.
If arriving at the launch point there would have been a warning posted that an icebreaker opened up the shipping channel I know I would not have fished there and would have probably convinced alot of others to go elsewhere also.

Maybe all of us could learn something from this rather than pointing fingers. I also agree with Papawsmith, the rescue people did nothing more than thier job. Its nice to know they are there if you need them.

One more thing I was thinking about is why did'nt one of the airboats make the run to where 75% of the people crossed and drop some planks and monitor the guys crossing if someone did get into trouble?? I know the CG knew we were crossing there, the helo hovered there for better than 10minutes. How tough would it have been for them to get word back there was an area to cross and maybe put some personel to help??


----------



## swantucky

LUNDFISH20 said:


> One man falls in and dies afterwards despite efforts to save him. Not confirmed, but heard an airboat went down while hauling an atv. How many guys could have lost their lives there. Many, many rescue personel out there risking their lives too to save others. What if a copter went down due to malfunction, a hovercraft overturned and killed a USCG officer or something else. Oh we'll - its their job. Yeah the sheriff came off poorly, but he was in the middle of a rescue effort for gods sake and the one gentleman may have already died at that point. Then he's got the media shoving a mic in his face. I'd be pissed if I were him too. Budget shortfalls, laying people off, cost reductions...and people want to argue that its the departments job to save 130+ people who could have avoided it. Think of the times we are in. The money they burnt through may result in less manpower come summer when your alone are out there taking on water and need help. What will your opinion be then? I've taken the risk before and was even thinking of going out Sat. But with wind and temp forecast - no way. If I had, I would have come in saying that was the dumbest thing I have ever done in my life, to my wife, to my two little boys. I wouldnt try to justify it and criticize the sheriff. Of course, it probably not the guys who were rescued doing the complaining. I'm not harping on the guys that went out - you rolled the dice and lost the bet. I just think the sheriff needs to be cut some slack. Ok - my rant is done.



I guess the sherrif and volunteer fireman probably incurred some costs but the CG is staffed if they are retriving people or driving around pulling their airboat around. I have seen them at all acess points this year and this is the first time I have seen the boat off the trailer. As far as the Helo, give me a break, it could crash in a training mission. I think Bratton should run for sheriff someplace where they don't even have a swimming pool.

One more thing you mention is what if they can't help a boater because they spent all their funds helping icefisherman?? What is that supposed to mean, they should save boaters but not icefisherman??? People made bad decions or just run into the unforseen, lets punish them all. 

That is what Bratton tried to do yesterday when he would not let any vehicles in the park.. Orders were if guys wanted to get their trucks they could walk the three miles back. How childish was that?? The rescue was over, he wanted to punish people, he acted more like a little kid than a public official. What is really funny is the Oak Harbor police gave me a ride back and the CG was also ferrying guys back in pick-ups. At least some of the offcials acted professionaly.


----------



## PapawSmith

Lundfish that was a good rant and I respect your position. However it is unfair to throw a bunch of "what if catastrophies" against my statements. None of those things happened. A man did lose his life from a heart attack after going in the water and I grieve for his family, that was a tradgey. But the rescue of the other 130 or so had little to do with his situation.
I've read and even seen on national news today about the cutter that broke loose the ice west of the pack. I think that if a boat were to do that the local authorities would first warn all those on the ice to leave but that never happened.
Seems to me that the lyon share of people on the ice were able to get off without any assistance by heading east, and my understanding is that it was not 10 miles away. I think this situation could have been handeled a little better without all the national emergency type attention. 
I don't want to take this thread in a wrong direction, I just think way to much drama was added to the "stranded" fishermen in this paticular situation.


----------



## swantucky

PapawSmith said:


> Seems to me that the lyon share of people on the ice were able to get off without any assistance by heading east, and my understanding is that it was not 10 miles away.


Based on the "trip" feature on my quad I put over 32 miles on it yesterday. I fished 6.3 miles out and ran straight in when the ice busted. So if I put even 14 miles on it getting out fishing and back to the crack I still had to run 18 miles to reach Green Cove. That is 7 miles from Crane. If I would have ridden the shoreline back to Crane that would have made the round trip arouind the crack 25 miles.


----------



## B Thomas

sure glad I got out friday and worked em over! 

The media makes it sound like someone made an elaborate effort to construct the golden gate bridge to cross the crack- nothing but a couple of sheets of plywood.

Well Randy, did you at least get your warreyes?


----------



## swantucky

B Thomas said:


> sure glad I got out friday and worked em over!
> 
> The media makes it sound like someone made an elaborate effort to construct the golden gate bridge to cross the crack- nothing but a couple of sheets of plywood.
> 
> Well Randy, did you at least get your warreyes?


Not yesterday but killed them Friday afternoon. It was probably a good thing we were not on fish yesterday, we were one of the furthest groups out on some #'s we marked from Weds am. The fish were in closer so we were in the process of moving when I got the call. That cut an easy 10-15 minutes off my trip in.

As far as the bridge, your right it was a sheet of plywood The media has so much misinformation its amazing. I have already called a friend at one of the local stations to see if they want the "real" story. Doubt I hear back from them.


Its too bad that the powers that be want to just name call and complain. There could be some good to come out of something like this. What if the CG, Sheriff, local FD, and a group of fisherman formed some sort of advisory board to discuss conditions, a system to help if this happened agian, and just a general exchange of information?? Seems like that would make more sense than the circus that is going on now.


----------



## roger23

the last week or so all I ever saw was a sheet of plywood, it worked for me,I thought they got the the National Guard to build a bridge for them


----------



## FreeByrdSteve

swantucky said:


> Its too bad that the powers that be want to just name call and complain. There could be some good to come out of something like this. What if the CG, Sheriff, local FD, and a group of fisherman formed some sort of advisory board to discuss conditions, a system to help if this happened agian, and just a general exchange of information?? Seems like that would make more sense than the circus that is going on now.


GREAT POINT - Because we all know it really isn't a question of IF it will happen again, just WHEN it will happen again and how many people will be affected next time it happens.

With all the technology out there, there ought to be a way to at least be a bit more proactive.

Although I'm picturing all the complaining that would have happened IF there had been someone at Crane Creek or anyplace else telling people NOT to go. A good example of that is the post on here about winds on 2/7. Someone asked if people thought it would be "safe" yesterday and got mad when several people pretty much predicted EXACTLY what happened yesterday - so maybe it is just a "no win" situation...

Sorry to hear that someone lost their life yesterday.

Steve


----------



## bassmastermjb

*"I have no problem with people ice fishing, but these idiots should realize that when you see open water, you should not build a bridge and cross it" Bratton said. " It's a shame you can't arrest people for stupidity"*You'd think this was the 3rd day in a row ice fishermen needed to be rescued off Crane Creek. Makes you wonder how many times he beat his wife for not matching up his socks.................Mark


----------



## PapawSmith

bassmastermjb said:


> *"I have no problem with people ice fishing, but these idiots should realize that when you see open water, you should not build a bridge and cross it" Bratton said. " It's a shame you can't arrest people for stupidity"*You'd think this was the 3rd day in a row ice fishermen needed to be rescued off Crane Creek. Makes you wonder how many times he beat his wife for not matching up his socks.................Mark


Awesome Mark.
I just read that the Sheriff put out a statement where he thinks that they (the County) should reconsider and charge the fisherman with civil action.
I wonder if he's so mad because he failed to provide notifacition to the 500+ fishermen out on the ice that a ship would be breaking ice directly to the southwest of where they were fishing and soon be sending them all to Gilligans Island. 
If the lake, and everyone on it, falls under the County Sheriff's jurisdiction than he should regularly consider all contributing factors at any givin time for potential dangerous situations that may occur. For instance 500+ people fishing a section of potentially questionable ice on a day when a large ship will be breaking that section of ice loose from its southwestern anchor point while the wind blows steadily from the south. What the hell could possibly go wrong there.


----------



## Net

Why are the movements of these ice breakers such a closely guarded secret? Is it beyond the technology of local law enforcement or the USCG to issue a general alert when an ice breaker opens a channel? I agree with an earlier comment. Southerly winds or not, without that open channel the ice has no room to drift.


----------



## bucky

so..... does anyone know what the ice holds for this tuesday morning?

should we head further east or has the flow moved back to shore?


----------



## walleyewonder

Guys,

After reading the posts, how can any reasonable adult think it is safe to cross a crack in the ice? The weather report had high winds from the S-SW with increasing temps. Thankfully no one else was lost. I think we need to examine how we view our decisions and really make it a point...NEVER cross and opening in the ice. 

The CG never states that ice is safe...we venture at our own risk.


----------



## Alaskan

Mr. "I've lost my mind in the heat of the battle" Sheriff needs to remember something, if everyone had the commonsense he appears to believe that he owns, he wouldn't be needed. If eveyone behaved and acted as he thinks they should, he'd have nothing to do except shove a few more doughnuts down his piehole. Instead, he got to be on a power trip Saturday, blocking parking lots...ranting on national tv. Way to put your best face on the area Sheriff Roscoe P. Coltrein. Here is a newsflash for you Bratton, watch how the coasties answered questions in a professinal manner without a hint of panic or haste. 


Did the fishermen make some bad decisions....yep. But anyone who spends any amount of time on the water up there, frozen or not, has done some things that later, they said...."wtf was I thinking". 

I've been fishing and hunting Erie for 30 of my 40 years. I know many who have been going much longer....and have lived(barely) to tell about it. All of us have had not so good situations arise from bad judgement. Sometimes, I wondered if the guys in white coats were nearby to haul us away. If you haven't been in a "situation" yet , then you just aren't smart enough to realize it or admit it. The only difference is we/you/us weren't on national TV when the lapse in judgement took place.

One more thing....keep in mind when they report that it costs 4000.00 per hour to operate the equipment, this is coming from the same entity that pays 400.00 for a plastic toilet seat.


----------



## swantucky

walleyewonder said:


> Guys,
> 
> After reading the posts, how can any reasonable adult think it is safe to cross a crack in the ice? The weather report had high winds from the S-SW with increasing temps. Thankfully no one else was lost. I think we need to examine how we view our decisions and really make it a point...NEVER cross and opening in the ice.
> 
> The CG never states that ice is safe...we venture at our own risk.


I am not trying to be a smart azz or start anything but honestly have you ever fished lake Erie ice before?? I am guessing you have not.


----------



## birdhunt

did everyone get their gear off the flow today???? haven't heard any stories about that yet..................


----------



## Big Daddy

What if it were a tour bus full of gamblers going to Windsor that crashed in Ottawa County? would the sheriff call for the banning of casinos and tour buses and call people who travel to gamble idiots?

Sheriff Bratton is a poorly educated on ice fishing, ice safety, and public relations. And, if it goes the way I hear it's going to go, he's going to get a full-on boycott of Ottawa County by fishermen and outdoorsmen for his comments and future actions. How would the politicians feel about US taking our disposable income somewhere else?


----------



## bassmastermjb

Thompson240, that's a classic and hits it on the head.I've watched it over more than a few times and still can't believe the way he handled himself in regards to a serious situation................Mark


----------



## bucky

its too bad that barny fife here doesnt seem to realize that he wouldnt even have a job if it wasnt for all the fisherman that make the erie fishing pilgrimage to the port clinton area.


----------



## bucky

but really i need some ice info. we are headed to port clinton on tuesday. about fifteen miles east of crane creek.


----------



## Mr. Moony

alright now fella's be easy on the sheriff. He could pull some strings to shut us down. which i doubt he could do or big daddy's gonna gitcha! I feel things might change in more ways than one. they could put a season on walleye, or make it illegal to ice fish lake erie. that would be a tough one because there are boating accidents every year can't stop boating. there are hunting accidents every year can't stop hunting. with that in mind don't think they can stop us from ice fishing.


----------



## futurestrader

What the county should do is set up a toll booth and tax the ice fishermen heading out onto Lake Erie. Heaven forbid if you are using an ATV or snowmobile that will have to pass an E-Check and pay double for the Carbon Footprints left. They tax everything else in the United States of Socialism so what is another tax?


----------



## Mr. Moony

I've noticed some brave souls asking about the ice around catawba. Acting like what happened 15 miles away wont affect the catawba area. The area between southbass and catawba point is known as the south passage which alot of you are fishing on and is very very dangerous with super strong currents capable of eating quarter inch an hour of ice from underneath you could have 16" of ice one day and 10" the next and 5" the next. There is a crack that runs from mouse island all the way to the west side of starve island reef don't know how far it goes from there but it goes straight towards southbass with a good west southwest wind she could go because just east side of kelly's is all open water! On 2/3 I personally fished out of this crack it was 1' wide. If you have to go in this area please stay on west side of this crack because it is a matter of time before she goes floating eastward! Guaranteed! I hate to say it with the good ice season we've had people don't know when to say when when it comes to erie walleyes. They're will be more rescues to come this season! know when to say when! I say this because I had my turn about 10 years ago. I said i would never go back, after a couple of years i was right back out there! This time I'm done! i think!


----------



## Mr. Moony

I have good alternative game plan for all you walleye heads, open water to boot. Any time it's above freezing and you want walleye's i recommend New Cumberland lock and dam, pike island lock and dam, hannibal lock and dam. The walleye fishing the last few years has really been good to me in these areas, especially Feb and March. Very inexpensive fishing, no boats, no 4-wheelers, no sleds just hand ful of jig heads and twister tails is all you need. and it just gets better every year!


----------



## birdhunt

sounds to me after reading most of the posts on this forum that 'swantucky' knows more about ice fishing than anyone, and he should be the person to check with concerning the conditions of the ice..........maybe he could post his cell number so if anyone is concerned about their safety he could be contacted....................


----------



## Snakecharmer

birdhunt said:


> sounds to me after reading most of the posts on this forum that 'swantucky' knows more about ice fishing than anyone, and he should be the person to check with concerning the conditions of the ice..........maybe he could post his cell number so if anyone is concerned about their safety he could be contacted....................


Call him and you may end up stranded on a floe like he was. I not questioning his ice fishing knowledge but IMO everybody out on that ice on Saturday made a serious error in judgement. It's never a good thing when the Coast Guard has to get involved to rescue people.


----------



## Mr. Moony

only god could do that


----------



## LUNDFISH20

For anyone who is asking about ice conditions or wondering about cutter activity, you can google Lake Erie Modis. Cloud cover gets in the way some days, but you could see cutter activity further north for weeks prior. The recent cut may have been closer and caused the shift, but that earlier stuff scared me off of Crane just as much. Strong south wind for days, warming weather and cuts to the north. That info is at your fingertips. Hope it helps make someone safer. You can see the concern all over the WB from todays image. Take care.


----------



## joewallguy

Found this on another forum






Not sure what I think.....looks like a OGF'er to me


----------



## joewallguy

Give a guy a 12 pack and a camera and this is what you get


----------



## futurestrader

That rod and reel setup is classic! The had wound reel with the floating bobber. I bet the house that he really slays them on the ER-I-E. Good video but the props made it work.


----------



## swantucky

Snakecharmer said:


> Call him and you may end up stranded on a floe like he was. I not questioning his ice fishing knowledge but IMO everybody out on that ice on Saturday made a serious error in judgement. It's never a good thing when the Coast Guard has to get involved to rescue people.


This is for birdhunt too.

I never claimed to be an expert, I just shared what actually happened out there. I was not "stranded", I managed to get off the ice. On the news I was a "trapped fisherman", I was never "trapped", I got off the ice and took 2 buddies with me. I am not going to say it was easy or not scary but we made it back in. I figured if I put my story and what I KNOW happened out there I would take some crap and that is fine. I have broad shoulders and thick skin. I was hoping that I could share some info and maybe help someone in the future. 

P.S. I was going to make a smart remark here but why??


----------



## LUNDFISH20

PapawSmith said:


> Lundfish that was a good rant and I respect your position. However it is unfair to throw a bunch of "what if catastrophies" against my statements. None of those things happened. A man did lose his life from a heart attack after going in the water and I grieve for his family, that was a tradgey. But the rescue of the other 130 or so had little to do with his situation.
> I've read and even seen on national news today about the cutter that broke loose the ice west of the pack. I think that if a boat were to do that the local authorities would first warn all those on the ice to leave but that never happened.
> Seems to me that the lyon share of people on the ice were able to get off without any assistance by heading east, and my understanding is that it was not 10 miles away. I think this situation could have been handeled a little better without all the national emergency type attention.
> I don't want to take this thread in a wrong direction, I just think way to much drama was added to the "stranded" fishermen in this paticular situation.


Didn't mean any disrespect Papa - I didnt even see your post til after I posted mine. We must have been typing at the same time. But you have to respect what-if's becasue they keep your azz safe. I wanted to be out there BAD on saturday, but my what-if's kept me off the news. I watched the weather, checked the Modis, read the posts, talked to others. I can only speak for me though and like I said I've done plenty of stupid stuff. Went out in boat on march 1st a couple of years ago. Mazuricks ramp was iced in a bit still so we launched out of Catawba and went south of Kelly's. Ice sheet blew in from between kellys and PIB - all the way to mouse. We saw it out there and knew the wind could push it, but my pride was bigger than my logic that day. Had to bust ice at mazuriks and catch a ride to get truck at catawba. Completely agree that the media blows stuff way out of context, Heard stories of ferries passing by which caused the crack, people using pallets to cross, ice drifting across lake erie, ice they were on beginning to break apart underneath them. Anything to get a headline. Good fishing guys!


----------



## bassmastermjb

joewallguy said:


> Found this on another forum
> 
> YouTube - trapped while fishing on ice shelf lake erie
> 
> Not sure what I think.....looks like a OGF'er to me


Good One!! Definitely an OGF'er, who else could it be?................Mark


----------



## biteme

bucky said:


> its too bad that barny fife here doesnt seem to realize that he wouldnt even have a job if it wasnt for all the fisherman that make the erie fishing pilgrimage to the port clinton area.


yea.. its his fault that people crossed that big crack in the ice. its his fault that that the winds gusted over 30 mile an hour.its his fault that the temp was well above freezing. Whos bright idea was it to put pallets down to cross a crack in the ice. yep... he has no right to spout off.


----------



## I Fish

I don't ice fish, I'm not judging those that do. My friends and Dad do. My motto regarding that is: the only "safe ice" I've ever seen was in a mixed drink, and I'm not too sure about that. But, please allow me to make a couple observations.1) Where is the Division of Wildlife in this? Aren't they the ones who took your money for the fishing license, essentially granting you the states permission? Shouldn't they be the ones who monitor the ice conditions? Maybe set up an ice conditions hotline? 2) I've met, and understand several people ice fishing on Erie are from out of state, so they have to buy non resident license. Why don't they have a higher fee if a non resident buys a license during ice season, to offset the costs of rescue? 3) If the Division of Wildlife was taking an active role in this(Which they should have been. You didn't buy your fishing license from the Sheriff, Coast Guard, or Fire Dept.), couldn't they sell an ice fishing license? That money could be used to fund future rescue efforts. And, if rescues are reduced, or non existant, use the left over money for more rescue equipment and training? (no wait, would that mean DoW would have to actually do something, besides write tickets and mis spend money? Ahh, never mind!) 4) Outside of the supposed "extra risks" involved, weren't the rescue responders paid, or at the least, previously volunteered, to put themselves in harms way? I've been a volunteer firemen, and don't ever remember anybody on the department complaining about doing what we signed up for. 5)What extra costs, besides fuel, and maybe a little overtime, did this incur? I've seen several times $20,000? Really? Did they have to buy extra equipment? It's not like this is the first ever and only rescue of ice fishermen. 6)If, these fishermen are formally charged, found guilty, and fined, are any of the proceeds going to those that volunteered? Sorry, this rants went on, but seriously..............


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

I Fish you made some interesting points and mentioned you are a volunteer fireman. The discussion over who should pay the bill for the rescue (led by Sheriff Bratton) is really kind of silly. Every person that was involved in the rescue effort was either a volunteer or paid professional that did the job the taxpayers expect them to do. How many house fires are caused by careless smoking? How many car accidents happen when one or more of the cars are parked? Should there be a smoker's fee or extra gas tax to pay for future emergency services in the event of house fires or car accidents? 

I think this whole rescue effort was a grand overreaction considering the vast majority of the people caught on the other side of the crack drove themselves off. I would compare the situation to 70 boats being stranded because the wind emptied the channel they need to travel to get to their docks. Nobody was in anywhere's near the kind of danger a fast approaching thunderstorm puts boaters in during the summer. When a boat capsizes, is there talk of who will pay for that rescue? There are emergency agencies in place that are well trained and really good at their jobs that are already paid for by our tax dollars. 

Bratton talked about a law for stupidity or common sense and how he could have cited 175 people if there were such a law. I think that number could have easily been 176 if you stop and consider how little he knows about Lake Erie and it's ice. He went into a tirade on national TV to call the guys on the ice stupid, inexperienced, etc. because they went out "when they already knew it was broke loose....they built a bridge to cross it!" Heck of a bridge Bratton....a 4x8 sheet of plywood to span the overlap that's been out there for the past 2 weeks. I've fished on the ice for over 30 years and there's 2 things that have been the same every year.

1. There's always a pressure crack a mile or so out that probably runs the entire perimeter of the western basin.

2. I've never caught a walleye inside of that crack.

The third thing I know has not been an issue prior to the past 10 or 12 years that I am aware of and that's ice cutter activity in the shipping lanes. I heard the Coast Guard spokesman on the news say they ran it to open a lane from the Detroit river to Cleveland last week. I'd like to see a public notice go out when those operations take place to warn us there's someplace for the ice to give in a strong wind.

It amazes me that a sheriff can have such a strong opinion and agenda against something he knows so little about. It's obvious he wants ice fishing banned on Lake Erie. Period. Bait shops, motels, resteraunts, guides, etc. be damned. If there were no ice fishing to help these businesses through the winter months, I guarantee the negative economic impact would far exceed the $20000 price tag he put on the rescue.


----------



## bassmastermjb

If there's towing insurance available for the boaters, why not the ice fishermen that use ATV's or snow mobiles? I still don't get it...there are way more accidents, deaths and rescues on Lake Erie during the soft water season. I'll bet half of those are alcohol related, they don't shut the bars down along the lake. When the coast guard or rescue units are in need they just do their job, go back to work and wait for the next distress call.Why aren't these guys involved in accidents labeled IDIOTS on the frontpage news or on CNN with Sheriff Bratton blowing his load in front of the cameras? I feel 1000 times saver on the ice than I do on the open water................Mark


----------



## Big Chief

My 2 cents
I have to agree the sheriff is an idiot especially for being an "elected" official. Nothing has been said about those of us that drove off the ice safely. I do not know how many people were out there on Saturday, but there was a hell of alot more than 135, I can tell you that. It appeared that most of those removed, (not rescued as they were not in danger) were not from the immediate area. Some may want to call me an idiot as well, but 20 years of being on Lake Erie all I can say is it has happened before and it will happen again. The money that those out of area fisherman spend in Ottawa county is what pays the dipsh__s salary.

Oh by the way, fished 4 miles west of Catawba yesterday and caught our limit.


----------



## jcustunner24

I'm not an ice fisherman, and I've never fished Erie, open or hard water, but when I saw this information Saturday, I had an idea. I know a lot of you dedicated icers may not like it, but hear me out. Why not set up a toll-free Erie hotline to establish whether or not you should be going out. This would accomplish several things. 

First, it would force communication among the proper channels to make sure that when an ice cutter is making conditions unstable people are discouraged from ice fishing.

Secondly, when it's determined that ice fishing isn't permitted on a given day, anyone caught on the ice would be ticketed/fined. This is the part some of you may not like because of the extra legislation, etc, but on those days, you'd know to go to a smaller body of water if you were dying to get out on the ice.

The idea would make even the wiley veterans of ice fishing more aware of things they can't possibly be aware of (like ice cutting vessels nearby) and simultaneously put an end to the ridicule of the guys on the ice. In the future, if a rescue/escort effort was needed with the hotline in place, the blame would go to the appropriate entities.


----------



## Snakecharmer

swantucky said:


> This is for birdhunt too.
> 
> I never claimed to be an expert, I just shared what actually happened out there. I was not "stranded", I managed to get off the ice. On the news I was a "trapped fisherman", I was never "trapped", I got off the ice and took 2 buddies with me. I am not going to say it was easy or not scary but we made it back in. I figured if I put my story and what I KNOW happened out there I would take some crap and that is fine. I have broad shoulders and thick skin. I was hoping that I could share some info and maybe help someone in the future.
> 
> P.S. I was going to make a smart remark here but why??


I'm glad you (and everyone else) made it back safely. You kept your head and didn't panic. You also shared some valuable info on how it was and what you did. For that I commend you. I was just commenting that if the gentleman had called you Sat. morning and asked about going out, he may have been stranded on the ice. I was just trying to inject some humor for which I am sorry. Happy Fishing and thankyou!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Just a stupid idea but wouldn't it be nice to it someone could program a reverse 911 for cell phones out on the lake to let fisherman know that the ice was moving apart. I just have visions of someone hunkered down in his shanty and everyone splits and he comes out at 4:00 and wonders where the heck did everyone go? You can't do a general cell blast cause you don't want to get the people on land pi$$ed.


----------



## bucky

biteme said:


> yea.. its his fault that people crossed that big crack in the ice. its his fault that that the winds gusted over 30 mile an hour.its his fault that the temp was well above freezing. Whos bright idea was it to put pallets down to cross a crack in the ice. yep... he has no right to spout off.


oh he has every right to spout off. we have free speech in this country. 

imo you don't look a gift horse in the mouth then kick it in the nuts. he definitely could have handled things better. i got 4 phone calls complaining about and asking if i'd heard what barney fife had to say.... well that pretty much says it there. obviously he overlooked the politics section of his handbook.

i worked full time in the "rescue business" there is nothing that i looked more forward to than a bunch of yahoos getting themselves into trouble. i know that's a rather grim outlook but hey its life. what if i was an undertaker? we most certainly did not demean the rescued unless they were breaking the law. and even still the most we would have said is "that was not the brightest thing you could have done, lets get you out of here and get you fixed up" we wanted their repeat business. the cost of maintaining a rescue team is nearly the same cost of rescuing someone and an actual rescue gives more bang for the buck than training. in training you spend but gain only training experience. in an actual rescue you gain real experience and have saved someone. 

i wonder how a situation like this would have been handled 20 years ago? would they have spent all that money on helicopters or would they have just sent in a small team or two or three to lead the people off the ice via the connected parts?

unfortunately ohio maybe in for a lawsuit from the family of the man who died. which will most likely be settled out of court, so ohio will loose something i am sure. nothing will boost someones ire more than if you insult and blame them. i can hear it now "how dare he blame my father for this... they should have put up a sign...ill show them" or something to that effect. its not something i agree with, just a possible reality.

i'm just playing devils advocate. i wish none of this had happened. i'm not big into ice fishing. we only had this weeks ice fishing trip to the catawba area planned for 3 weeks. and btw the cawtawba area has been hot, or so my reports say, limits with 24"+ fish. to me its just part of doing business. they may have lost 6 guys, this week, spending money on 3 hotel rooms for two nights and dinners and drinks and supplies and bait and gas and on and on. that's just my group. just 6 guys who were going to drop around 2 grand on a three day trip to podunk in the middle of winter. 

proper planing would count on the fact that people are going to need rescued if you lure them to ice fish. proper planing would have a better advisory to give alerts as to to ice conditions if you choose to limit rescue spending. its just good business. the same is everywhere be it a ski resort, national or state park etc. they do it during boating season. they check boats for proper safety equipment, give small craft advisories. If they did not do these things during boating season then they would have more rescues and possibly more spending. its that simple.

so what do you want?


----------



## beatsworkin

So come a June Saturday morning and there are 1000's of boats out and they are calling for storms late afternoon/early evening and a squall line blows up unexpectedly in the late morning hours and hundreds of boats are at risk, a handful capsize, etc....and folks need rescued, is this guy going to be screaming again about stupidity? I understand the conditions are different but the bottom line is not.


----------



## bucky

biteme said:


> yea.. its his fault that people crossed that big crack in the ice. its his fault that that the winds gusted over 30 mile an hour.its his fault that the temp was well above freezing. Whos bright idea was it to put pallets down to cross a crack in the ice. yep... he has no right to spout off.


from what i understand that big crack has been there for 2 weeks.


----------



## WalleyeWiz

The rescue took place in Lucas county.He is the sheriff of Ottawa county.He was not even in charge there .He was only a on looker to the whole deal.One of the videos he states that several times.
Capt`n Dwayne


----------



## Perchy101

I Fish said:


> I don't ice fish, I'm not judging those that do. My friends and Dad do. My motto regarding that is: the only "safe ice" I've ever seen was in a mixed drink, and I'm not too sure about that. But, please allow me to make a couple observations.1) Where is the Division of Wildlife in this? Aren't they the ones who took your money for the fishing license, essentially granting you the states permission? Shouldn't they be the ones who monitor the ice conditions? Maybe set up an ice conditions hotline? 2) I've met, and understand several people ice fishing on Erie are from out of state, so they have to buy non resident license. Why don't they have a higher fee if a non resident buys a license during ice season, to offset the costs of rescue? 3) If the Division of Wildlife was taking an active role in this(Which they should have been. You didn't buy your fishing license from the Sheriff, Coast Guard, or Fire Dept.), couldn't they sell an ice fishing license? That money could be used to fund future rescue efforts. And, if rescues are reduced, or non existant, use the left over money for more rescue equipment and training? (no wait, would that mean DoW would have to actually do something, besides write tickets and mis spend money? Ahh, never mind!) 4) Outside of the supposed "extra risks" involved, weren't the rescue responders paid, or at the least, previously volunteered, to put themselves in harms way? I've been a volunteer firemen, and don't ever remember anybody on the department complaining about doing what we signed up for. 5)What extra costs, besides fuel, and maybe a little overtime, did this incur? I've seen several times $20,000? Really? Did they have to buy extra equipment? It's not like this is the first ever and only rescue of ice fishermen. 6)If, these fishermen are formally charged, found guilty, and fined, are any of the proceeds going to those that volunteered? Sorry, this rants went on, but seriously..............


I know i DO NOT want to pay help people get off the Ice when I never have, never will fish Erie. If anything there should be a tag that you have to buy to Ice Fish Erie. 

Just think about how many people do ice fish the lake... Charge em 3-7 $ for the tag and that money goes into the fund if they need to be taken off the lake... Not everyone should have to pay for other people mistakes.


----------



## Lightman

The loss of life out there is so sad, and my heart goes out to the fisherman's family. I think many have made the point well in this thread - out of respect for that fisherman I think it's only right to show some class and not resort to the name calling, told-you-so's from those who stayed in, etc...this was clearly a bad judgement but we all make mistakes as humans and I'm sure most folks here that consider themselves even reasonably adventurous have been in some close call situations that you've considered yourself lucky to get out of..unfortunately saturday it didn't go that way for some.

The sheriff situation in my opinion can't be summed up in quite the black and white take-sides manner people have been adopting. Was he offensive and unprofessional in his delivery? Absolutely. Was he petty in bringing up the money issue during a tragedy? I certainly think so. Despite his unprofessionalism (it sure was even more apparent after hearing the tactfully unbiased and professional interview of the coast guard before him) his message about being cautious in those conditions was right on, despite his clumsy and offensive delivery. What I'll tell you guys here is I'm admittedly a novice ice fisherman...I have 3 erie weekends under my belt total. That said, as a novice, I have asked everyone I can over the phone, pm, etc for advice on what to look for safety wise to help ensure my own safety. The one thing I consistently heard from everyone was don't go out on days with strong south winds, especially with big temperature swings. I think the allure of fish as well as wanting to make the most of a weekend day off got the best of some folks judgement, as I'm SURE that at least half of the folks out there have either heard or given that very advice. 

I spent a good amount of my younger years growing up in Florida. I won't even call it common, I'll call it EXPECTED - that when you go to a public beach, there will be flags posted denoting the relative safety of the conditions. Everyone knows that when they see red flags flying the water is potentially dangerous, extreme caution should be used, and entering water is discouraged. If ice fishing has become such a culture (and if he's so economically minded he should realize the contribution it has to the local economy), it would behoove the sheriff's department to take what I feel is their necessary share of the responsibility in helping to ensure the safety of these fishermen. I really believe that if there was an official at the ice entry points providing caution and information on conditions (NOT banning folks from going out), that many people would learn to appreciate their presence as they do lifeguards on beaches. I strongly believe that if this type of public service had been employed, and an officer was at crane creek warning folks that a cutter had recently been through, there were high south winds along with the temps, that MANY LESS people would have ventured out, the cost of the rescue operation would have been lower, and a good deal more people would be thankful and appreciative of their local law enforcement agencies instead of cursing them right now.


----------



## fishingguy

Perchy, that I, Me and screw you attitude is what we as hunters and fisherman must avoid. We all have to stand together, even if we do not personally agree with the issue. We can not give up any of our rights to fish, hunt or enjoy our outdoors activities. United we stand divided we fall.


----------



## Net

Lightman said:


> The sheriff situation in my opinion can't be summed up in quite the black and white take-sides manner people have been adopting.


REALLY? LOL good thing you weren't taking sides against the sheriff 

Recap:
1. Was he offensive and unprofessional in his delivery? Absolutely.
2. Was he petty in bringing up the money issue during a tragedy? I certainly think so.
3. his message about being cautious in those conditions was right on, despite his clumsy and offensive delivery.
4. it would behoove the sheriff's department to take what I feel is their necessary share of the responsibility in helping to ensure the safety of these fishermen.
5. NOT banning folks from going out
6. (Your entire final sentence)


----------



## bucky

Lightman said:


> The loss of life out there is so sad, and my heart goes out to the fisherman's family. I think many have made the point well in this thread - out of respect for that fisherman I think it's only right to show some class and not resort to the name calling, told-you-so's from those who stayed in, etc...


he did not die as a result of the ice movement. he died of a simple, and unfortunate, heart attack. 



> The 65-year-old New Albany man hopped on the back of a snowmobile driven by his son-in-law, Vernon Rarey, for the remaining journey of about 200 yards to shore.
> 
> All seemed well.
> 
> "He wrapped his arms around me, and I got ready to give it gas when he just let go and fell off the back," Rarey said.
> 
> Rarey administered CPR while a friend, Ed Huber of Westerville, called 911 for help. They were unable to save Love, who died of an apparent heart attack.
> 
> The three men had been ice fishing but got off a frozen section of western Lake Erie before the ice broke loose near the Davis-Besse nuclear-power plant and stranded about 135 fishermen, said Rarey, 42, of Logan.
> 
> "We were not involved with any of those people," Rarey said. "The poor man just died of a heart attack."


----------



## Lightman

Net, did you have a point of value or simply want to point out that most of my opinions leaned toward the side of thinking the sheriff handled things badly, which I do? I did agree with his overall message that it was a bad idea to be out there, and overall would moreso like to see some proactive planning from the authorities to provide safety information to ice fishermen. You can split hairs if you like, but what I said your 3-5 are not knocks against the sheriff's department, only suggestions on how to hopefully avoid the situation in the future, and one man's opinion on how I feel the local auhorities should actively participate in our safety. 



Net said:


> REALLY? LOL good thing you weren't taking sides against the sheriff
> 
> Recap:
> 1. Was he offensive and unprofessional in his delivery? Absolutely.
> 2. Was he petty in bringing up the money issue during a tragedy? I certainly think so.
> 3. his message about being cautious in those conditions was right on, despite his clumsy and offensive delivery.
> 4. it would behoove the sheriff's department to take what I feel is their necessary share of the responsibility in helping to ensure the safety of these fishermen.
> 5. NOT banning folks from going out
> 6. (Your entire final sentence)


----------



## ErieEye

I can't help but shake my head as I read through this thread. It seems as if every year that we get an ice cover, as we had this year, people have to be rescued from this part of the lake. It would be interesting to see the total number of people that have been rescued in say the last 20 years from the crane creek area. Its my opinion that if you aren't in an airboat then you have no buisiness fishing this area. 30 mph wind, off shore mind you, temps in the 40's and crane creek = rescued ice fisherman. So lets see, we have one man dead, we have an airboat and atv in the bottom of the lake and God knows how many guys being rescued via helicopter or airboat and you guys are saying the media blew this out of porportion. No wonder I get funny looks from people when I tell people I like to icefish. I get lumped into the same group as you guys. If I read this right there is even one guy on here braging about his infinate knowledge of the ice on lake erie. Glad you made it back safely---this time. Were you the one that lead this group back to safety? I'm just curious because if I were on that lead atv it would take me a good 3 days to "unpucker" if ya know what I mean. As far as the plywood bridge thing goes, and I understand that this has been a fairly common practice on the lake for years, but do any of you know how dumb we as ice fisherman look to the rest of the word when we admit to using these things. The only thing that I hope is that SOME people got educated last Saturday, and I do mean SOME, because after reading this thread its quite clear that not everybody did.


----------



## bucky

Perchy101 said:


> I know i DO NOT want to pay help people get off the Ice when I never have, never will fish Erie. If anything there should be a tag that you have to buy to Ice Fish Erie.
> 
> Just think about how many people do ice fish the lake... Charge em 3-7 $ for the tag and that money goes into the fund if they need to be taken off the lake... Not everyone should have to pay for other people mistakes.


using their estimates.... 150 people $20,000... that's $133.33 dollars per person. not to bad in my opinion. when i calculate my advertising dollars i'm at around $20 in the hole for each person i drag through the door, whether they buy or not. i'm sure if you divided that $20,000 by all the ice fisherman over the season it comes out at well under a buck each.

to do this your way perchy they would have to create a bureau. hire about 100 of their friends and relatives. go to special "conventions" have attaboy dinners, dances and cocktail parties. decide to buy some really expensive pieces of equipment that they can all play with on the weekend. when its all said and done it would cost them $2000 bucks to rescue each person. 

nope better to have kept their mouths shut and lure more people into fishing the ice. spend the 20 grand and generate millions in tourist dollars each year. i wonder how many people this may have kept from going fishing and spending their money. i'll bet all this bad press has cost them tens of millions over the next few years.


----------



## swantucky

Well guys i just finished up an interview with channel 13 in Toledo. I did not feel the news media was reporting the whole story. Hopefully I represented us icefisherman well. I did not name call or anything like that I mentioned that we need to have better communication between all parties involved and asked that a sort of advisory board be formed between the sheriff, CG, local FD, and the icefisherman. I think there is some good that can come of this and hopefully it does.

The interview will be on the 5 and 6pm news.


----------



## Net

Good job swantucky! Hopefully something with teeth can get enacted to provide timely & accurate ice conditions.


----------



## BigBag

I have learned one thing out of all this- the news media sucks!

I am still trying to figure out how these guys were in the "middle" of lake Erie?

I also heard on one TV. station that the man who passed away was 1 of 2 people that were "plucked" from the cold water...

It made little mention that there was still a land bridge back to the mainland...

Also, this whole "bridge" thing.... makes it sound like they built the Brooklyn bridge over open water...

If this is how accurate they are on everything they report on, I am going to quit watching TV. And that goes for all of them, 3,5,19,8 they all reported the same garbage....


----------



## Alaskan

Swawntucky seems to have the most adult attitude of anyone that was actually there. And, he's trying to bring something positive to the table and get the ball rolling. Kudos. 

Isn't it something we've had rescues for decades, and it takes a fisherman to start the ball rolling for a solution?


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

bucky said:


> from what i understand that big crack has been there for 2 weeks.



No you're wrong. It's been there since the lake froze this winter just as it has since the the glaciers receded and left Lake Erie behind. I think it will always will be right there. Simple fact of physics....water expands when it freezes and it has to give someplace and for whatever reason, it happens 1 mile plus or minus from shore from Catabwa to Maumee Bay. 

Another simple fact about an ice covered lake can be explained in an anology. If you have a kitchen table with leaf extentions, you can't move either end towards the middle unless you remove a leaf. Ice is elastic and will move slightly unless you remove a portion of it. The shipping channels being opened by ice cutters is equal to the removal of a leaf and whalla! The ice has somewhere to go.


----------



## hearttxp

Way To go Swantucky !!!!! Glad Someone had the insight to tell the whole Story ! I do not know how many times in the last few days I had to explain what was missing from all the Media Reports ! I will have to watch the story on the Internet Tonight ! Thanks Randy !!


----------



## bucky

GoBuckeyes85 said:


> No you're wrong. It's been there since the lake froze this winter just as it has since the the glaciers receded and left Lake Erie behind. I think it will always will be right there. Simple fact of physics....water expands when it freezes and it has to give someplace and for whatever reason, it happens 1 mile plus or minus from shore from Catabwa to Maumee Bay.
> 
> Another simple fact about an ice covered lake can be explained in an anology. If you have a kitchen table with leaf extentions, you can't move either end towards the middle unless you remove a leaf. Ice is elastic and will move slightly unless you remove a portion of it. The shipping channels being opened by ice cutters is equal to the removal of a leaf and whalla! The ice has somewhere to go.


so actually im right. it has been there for two weeks and longer.

mmmmmmm this walleye i'm eating right now is gooooood!


----------



## Perchy101

bucky said:


> using their estimates.... 150 people $20,000... that's $133.33 dollars per person. not to bad in my opinion. when i calculate my advertising dollars i'm at around $20 in the hole for each person i drag through the door, whether they buy or not. i'm sure if you divided that $20,000 by all the ice fisherman over the season it comes out at well under a buck each.
> 
> to do this your way perchy they would have to create a bureau. hire about 100 of their friends and relatives. go to special "conventions" have attaboy dinners, dances and cocktail parties. decide to buy some really expensive pieces of equipment that they can all play with on the weekend. when its all said and done it would cost them $2000 bucks to rescue each person.
> 
> nope better to have kept their mouths shut and lure more people into fishing the ice. spend the 20 grand and generate millions in tourist dollars each year. i wonder how many people this may have kept from going fishing and spending their money. i'll bet all this bad press has cost them tens of millions over the next few years.



Then charge them a flat rate. If you want to fish Lake Erie is a 3 $ charge. The state of PA does it.


----------



## KaGee

swantucky said:


> Well guys i just finished up an interview with channel 13 in Toledo. I did not feel the news media was reporting the whole story. Hopefully I represented us icefisherman well. I did not name call or anything like that I mentioned that we need to have better communication between all parties involved and asked that a sort of advisory board be formed between the sheriff, CG, local FD, and the icefisherman. I think there is some good that can come of this and hopefully it does.
> 
> The interview will be on the 5 and 6pm news.


13 did report this morning that the cost of the "rescue" was Ottawa County: $20,000, Lucas County: $3-4,000 and the Coast Guard: Unknown, but Helos are $4k each per hour to operate. That's what they said. 

$20K is a bit extreme, can they prove it?


----------



## bucky

KaGee said:


> 13 did report this morning that the cost of the "rescue" was Ottawa County: $20,000, Lucas County: $3-4,000 and the Coast Guard: Unknown, but Helos are $4k each per hour to operate. That's what they said.
> 
> $20K is a bit extreme, can they prove it?


well and you have to remember that estimates for things such as cost per hour and such are slightly askew. when i calculate truck time well i take my man labor cost, my insurance cost, fuel cost as well as all the other costs for maintenance and depreciation and such. add those all up. then divide by total operating hours (ok its a real rough estimate but it works). so what i end up with is say $50 bucks an hour. but, other than fuel im still going to pay roughly fifty bucks an hour whether i actually have someone drive the damn truck anywhere or not.

the same applies to these rescue operations. they are mostly imaginary costs. the money was already spent except for fuel and the few that may have received extra pay for being called to duty. $20,000 in fuel is enough to drive your humvee at 10 miles to the gallon around the earth's equator 3 times


----------



## roger23

If they would get away with charging Ice Fisherman ,,they they would have to charge boaters also,, as everyone knows the lake can kick up quick,,and swamp a boat I have seen them come out many times searching for lost or boats in distress,,,I would guess if you are in a boat less than the size of a lake freighter,,in a storm and have problems ,,they will call you names and want you to pay


----------



## jcustunner24

bucky said:


> $20,000 in fuel is enough to drive your humvee at 10 miles to the gallon around the earth's equator 3 times


At 2 bucks a gallon, I think you'd probably be able to do it 4 times. Kind of surprising.


----------



## jcustunner24

roger23 said:


> I would guess if you are in a boat less than the size of a lake freighter,,in a storm and have problems ,,they will call you names and want you to pay


I get the point, but it's not an apples to apples comparison. I'll guarantee that if you're in a boat that can't handle Lake Erie, there won't be 130 other boats with the same problem.


----------



## BFG

> I'll guarantee that if you're in a boat that can't handle Lake Erie, there won't be 130 other boats with the same problem.


Ever try to get back to the State launch at Catawba in July when a t-storm rolls through at 11:00am??? 

Oh...I'd say WAY more than 130....


----------



## ErieEye

This thread has turned into the biggest bunch of BS that I've seen on this sight in a long time. So now they need to make an advisory board to tell you guys when it is and isn't safe to go off of crane creek. You have the sherrifs dept saying don't go out its never safe, the coast guard saying the same thing and the DNR saying the same thing. You guys don't listen to what they're saying now! What the hell good is an advisory board gonna do? So you want to have people telling ice fisherman when it is and isn't safe to go onto this lake and fish, talk about a recipe for lawsuits and litigation. How many times do you think that advisory board would have said it was safe to go out this year? Probably 0. And how many of you would have listened? And for you guys to sit in front of your computers and bicker about what this rescue cost is rediculous. You have professionals and voluteers alike risking their own butts to get you guys and your gear back safely and all you want to do is complain that they are making the cost sound higher than what it was. If I remember right I saw a couple of posts put on here by bigfoot a while back. He said a buddy of his with an airboat went out through roughly the same area one day and had no open water. Went back out the next day and found 100 yards of open water. This is how it is out there. There is no way anyone could possibly predict when these ice movements are gonna happen. If you want to go out and ice fish this area safely then buy an airboat or get with a guide that has one, otherwise STAY HOME.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I missed a whole day of this thread 
Now I have to catch up....
It's getting interesting
I'm not in favor of any of these extra fees...
Have Fun
Jonny


----------



## jeffmo

Big Daddy said:


> What if it were a tour bus full of gamblers going to Windsor that crashed in Ottawa County? would the sheriff call for the banning of casinos and tour buses and call people who travel to gamble idiots?
> 
> Sheriff Bratton is a poorly educated on ice fishing, ice safety, and public relations. And, if it goes the way I hear it's going to go, he's going to get a full-on boycott of Ottawa County by fishermen and outdoorsmen for his comments and future actions. How would the politicians feel about US taking our disposable income somewhere else?


i agree that the sheriff needs to learn diplomacy.but,comparing a bus accident to a group of over 100 adults making what HE THOUGHT was a bad decision isn't fair.he did make a point of saying what if these rescue people were needed somewhere else right now?
again,i think he over reacted big time but his intent was right.
if i remember correctly some years ago there was a big time walleye tourney out of port clinton and ALOT of the boys went out into conditions that were pretty severe.most came back and were scrambling to hire charter boats so they could fish.but alot stayed out and there was alot of talk about how foolish they were and how many could have ended up having to been rescued.alot of guys made a decision to go out into those conditions.it wasn't like they were out and the lake conditions changed on them.
i personally think that some warning signs with good information posted in the areas most used by the ice fishermen would help alot.this kind of situation can never be completely avoided and will probably occur again but, if there is one good thing that has come from it it's that ALOT more people now know alot more about the dangers of erie ice fishing.


----------



## KaGee

jcustunner24 said:


> I get the point, but it's not an apples to apples comparison.


On more than a few counts. 

As far as boaters are concerned...

Coast Guard is funded by all of us, and their budgets plan for emergencies. It is part of their job. They don't tow in non-emergencies, the boater still pays for towing.

If a boater loses their boat, no matter the circumstance, they still pay to have it retrieved... there is no leaving it there on the bottom. 

County and local patrol boats are also funded. AND in a lot of cases (cough, cough, VERMILLION, cough ) actually bring in revenue to their locales that help to offset their costs. They don't tow either, so boater still pays... 

However, when it comes to boating, the costs are more spread across Lake Erie and the various agencies. I think funding becomes more an issue locally when events like this weekend's happen, only because of the concentration of ice fisherman in certain locales. Stands to reason those local authorities will have more of a burden. 

I'm not smart enough to know the answers, but from my perspective, boaters are already paying.


----------



## bucky

jcustunner24 said:


> At 2 bucks a gallon, I think you'd probably be able to do it 4 times. Kind of surprising.


well... is was thinking of a diesel hmmwv not that wannabe "hummer" and with the higher diesel fuel costs i went with 3 times. after all we are going around the world a few times. a snorkel would come in handy.

haha


----------



## toomuchwork

ErieEye I tend to agree with some of your opinions what good is it going to be for someone or some state agency or some advisory panel to tell you not to go out on the ice because it's not safe and you go any way, most of the time nothing happens but what about that "one" time. I fish Erie softwater & hardwater and have learned to respect her, common sense told me to stay home on Saturday and I did. In this sue me sue you happy world any entity telling you it's safe to go or not safe to go is setting themselves up for a lawsuit and why is it someone's duty to tell you to or not to go - whatever happened to being responsible for your own actions good or bad. I've heard the phrase "common sense" used repeatedly on this thread and it appears that there is an over abundant supply because some people refuse to use any.


----------



## My Girl Robot

No one I spoke with Saturday morning was going out there, they knew it wasn't safe. Those southerly high winds were forecast as early as last Tuesday. These fishermen were dead wrong for being out there and they knew it. Because these "rescues" have become commonplace it appears to be no big deal, when in reality it is exactly that. One guy, unfortunately, lost his life. (Call it what you will, but had he stayed home, he'd still be counted among the living.)


I was fishing Saturday, in my friend's fan boat. We left out of Metzger Marsh. I saw firsthand the amount of emergency/rescue personnel and equipment it takes to pull this off. (We made several trips ourselves bringing people back.) All because a bunch of bozos lacking regard for their vehicles, gear and own well being want to fish. The sheriff is dead right. These people are idiots. Granted, he should have used a little more tact, but right nonetheless. If I was in charge, you'd pay an additional optional cost for a "Lake Erie ice stamp" to offset these expenses, because this happens every year.

Ice fishing on Lake Erie in anything other than a fan boat will eventually be banned, as soon as enough people die.


----------



## Seaturd

My Girl Robot said:


> Ice fishing on Lake Erie in anything other than a fan boat will eventually be banned, as soon as enough people die.


Why not ban people on open water who go out on boats not deemed Erie-worthy by someone who obviously knows more than they do? Considerably more drown during open water season than ice season. I'm not defending the ones who were out there either - you couldn't have paid me to be out on that ice this weekend.


----------



## ezbite

Perchy101 said:


> Then charge them a flat rate. If you want to fish Lake Erie is a 3 $ charge. The state of PA does it.


really?? why stop there, maybe charge $5 per walleye, $3 for a steelhead, $2.50 a perch or maybe $1 per foot of the boat your fishing from each day of fishing. come on....they are adults, they made a decision to go fishing. was it a great decision?? this thing has just gotten blown WAY out of proportion..


----------



## Snakecharmer

I'm sad to say but the ice fisherman rescue is the big topic of the day on WTAM Mike Trivisonno...


----------



## swantucky

ErieEye said:


> I can't help but shake my head as I read through this thread. It seems as if every year that we get an ice cover, as we had this year, people have to be rescued from this part of the lake. It would be interesting to see the total number of people that have been rescued in say the last 20 years from the crane creek area. Its my opinion that if you aren't in an airboat then you have no buisiness fishing this area. 30 mph wind, off shore mind you, temps in the 40's and crane creek = rescued ice fisherman. So lets see, we have one man dead, we have an airboat and atv in the bottom of the lake and God knows how many guys being rescued via helicopter or airboat and you guys are saying the media blew this out of porportion. No wonder I get funny looks from people when I tell people I like to icefish. I get lumped into the same group as you guys. If I read this right there is even one guy on here braging about his infinate knowledge of the ice on lake erie. Glad you made it back safely---this time. Were you the one that lead this group back to safety? I'm just curious because if I were on that lead atv it would take me a good 3 days to "unpucker" if ya know what I mean. As far as the plywood bridge thing goes, and I understand that this has been a fairly common practice on the lake for years, but do any of you know how dumb we as ice fisherman look to the rest of the word when we admit to using these things. The only thing that I hope is that SOME people got educated last Saturday, and I do mean SOME, because after reading this thread its quite clear that not everybody did.


If it was me you were refering too I was not trying to brag, nor am I some sort of expert. I was just trying to relate the rest of the story, not just what the media has shown. It was a collective decison to head east and no I was not in the lead, I had 2 other guys with me that I had to look out for. 

I will be the first to say an offshore wind in that area is a bad time to fish. However based on what we saw 2 days prior with an offshore wind(not as strong of course) and the entire western basin being covered we figured the ice had nowhere to go. It was a calculted risk. According to the CG no icebreaker and no ships were anywhere in the area to open the ice. I still cannot figure out how such a large spot opened up?? I cannot believe the ice piled up that fast or shoved under another slab as fast as it did. Maybe someone else has some ideas, cause I sure don't know what exactly happened.

As far as group getting together to talk to the Sheriff, CG, etc. I just think there has been little communication between these groups untill something bad happens. Maybe just talking there can be some ideas to not only try and prevent this but maybe make things run smoother when it does happen agian.


----------



## futurestrader

The ice in Antartica could not support the weight of Mike Trivisonno that is for sure!


----------



## Perchy101

ezbite said:


> really?? why stop there, maybe charge $5 per walleye, $3 for a steelhead, $2.50 a perch or maybe $1 per foot of the boat your fishing from each day of fishing. come on....they are adults, they made a decision to go fishing. was it a great decision?? this thing has just gotten blown WAY out of proportion..


Why not? Why should my resources from buying fishing license every year go towards a lake I will never fish? I know its probably pennies on the dollar and how its broken up in the long run etc. But some of the money out of them has to go towards Lake Erie. 

Create a whole new stamp for Lake Erie - if you want to fish it... you have to buy a stamp... That stamp money then can go into a kitty fund for stuff that happened this past weekend or stocking fish money, or someone out in the boat in the summer when a big storm rolls up on em. 

Again, PA does it. 9$ to fish lake Erie if your on the PA side.


----------



## Cool Hunter

Anyone thinking we need to pay more money out for the rescue probably thinks we don't pay high enough taxes as it is. CRAZY!!!! We pay taxes for the rescue equipment and personnel. We don't need to be paying extra money for them to actually use it. Yes, maybe it wasn't the best move, but you can't just keep letting them take away freedoms and charging us more for whats free today. You guys who think we need to pay for this stuff need to move to France. Maybe you'll realize how good we have it and what charging more does to your freedoms. Everyone needs to remember, this is a lake for everyone whenever they want to use it. If someone does something dumb or makes a mistake, we the people have chose to pay taxes for rescue equipment and personnel. We are supposed to be living free, in a democracy. (NOT IN FRANCE) I prefer my freedoms, not more laws or cost. Maybe we need Ted Nugent to come down and have a talk with a few of you guys. LOL


----------



## Cool Hunter

Perchy101 said:


> Why not? Why should my resources from buying fishing license every year go towards a lake I will never fish? I know its probably pennies on the dollar and how its broken up in the long run etc. But some of the money out of them has to go towards Lake Erie.
> 
> Create a whole new stamp for Lake Erie - if you want to fish it... you have to buy a stamp... That stamp money then can go into a kitty fund for stuff that happened this past weekend or stocking fish money, or someone out in the boat in the summer when a big storm rolls up on em.
> 
> Again, PA does it. 9$ to fish lake Erie if your on the PA side.


Do you think they will take the $9 out of the stamp for the lake erie fisherman and you'll get your liscence for less? HECK NO. You're just giving them another way to charge more.


----------



## My Girl Robot

Seaturd said:


> Why not ban people on open water who go out on boats not deemed Erie-worthy by someone who obviously knows more than they do? Considerably more drown during open water season than ice season. I'm not defending the ones who were out there either - you couldn't have paid me to be out on that ice this weekend.


My comment was somewhat tongue in cheek, but its an aspect of human behavior versus government regulation, as soon as enough irresponsible people win Darwin awards via a particular activity, said activity becomes illegal.


----------



## waterwalker

I'll partially retract previous statements. Swantucky I do give you credit for having the guts to come on hear and give your side. Hopefully some good will come from this. More taxes is certainly not the answer, but better communication can never hurt.No state agency will ever give recommendations for obvious reasons, but when we have all the information that should be available to us, we should be able to come up with a lessened risk and pucker factor.


----------



## Steel Cranium

Snakecharmer said:


> I'm sad to say but the ice fisherman rescue is the big topic of the day on WTAM Mike Trivisonno...


Even a mention on Howard Stern this morning.


----------



## WallyJigR

http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/modis/region_map.html


----------



## reel

Where is the political rant and outrage here ?



> Flooding threatens dozens of homes in Vermilion. Some people chose to stay, said Tom Kelley, director of the Lorain County Emergency Management Agency. Traditionally, that area floods a lot.


http://www.sanduskyregister.com/articles/2009/02/09/front/doc499056335f9e3148888554.txt


----------



## waterwalker

WallyJigR said:


> http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/modis/region_map.html


Where do I launch?


----------



## hahner724

did anybody get to hear him on channel 19 at 4pm. if it was him he said he would have let them all die. he sure knows how to make friends.


----------



## fishingguy

Fox 8 is doing a pole on what should be done. The choices are pay fine, charge for rescue, or nothing. I tried to vote more than once but they wouldn't let me.lol Anyway I think we should vote nothing since the media is persecuting all fisherman on this one. fox8.com


----------



## PapawSmith

Perchy101 said:


> Why not? Why should my resources from buying fishing license every year go towards a lake I will never fish? I know its probably pennies on the dollar and how its broken up in the long run etc. But some of the money out of them has to go towards Lake Erie.


Hello....., Thats how things work. Your fishing license pays for everything outdoors whether you like it or not. My tax dollars pay for a lot of crap I don't use or like, and probably a lot of crap that you may. A fishing license purchase is voluntary, my taxes are not. You can quit paying for a license if you don't agree where the funds go. I can disagree all day long where my tax dollars go but have no choice on paying.


----------



## Putzin

The sherriff has one of the biggest double chins I have ever seen. It's a true marvel in motion when he is speaking.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

http://www.fox8.com/wjw-icefloe-follow-txt,0,4660871.story


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

KaGee said:


> On more than a few counts.
> 
> As far as boaters are concerned...
> 
> Coast Guard is funded by all of us, and their budgets plan for emergencies. It is part of their job. They don't tow in non-emergencies, the boater still pays for towing.
> 
> If a boater loses their boat, no matter the circumstance, they still pay to have it retrieved... there is no leaving it there on the bottom.
> 
> County and local patrol boats are also funded. AND in a lot of cases (cough, cough, VERMILLION, cough ) actually bring in revenue to their locales that help to offset their costs. They don't tow either, so boater still pays...
> 
> However, when it comes to boating, the costs are more spread across Lake Erie and the various agencies. I think funding becomes more an issue locally when events like this weekend's happen, only because of the concentration of ice fisherman in certain locales. Stands to reason those local authorities will have more of a burden.
> 
> I'm not smart enough to know the answers, but from my perspective, boaters are already paying.



Ice fishermen are paying just as much as boaters are. None of the agencies including the coast guard removed any equipment from the ice much the same as recovering the crew of a sunken boat. Only the people are rescued. The air boat operators can charge up to 20% of the value of the equipment if they recover it for the guys who left it behind. Anyone that didn't want to leave their rig on the ice until they could drive it in on Sunday paid to have it brought in. 

I don't want any advisory board telling me when I can or cannot fish in open or frozen water. I've done both for 30 plus years and have never been rescued from water or ice. The ODNR tells us no ice is safe. Sheriff Bratton tells us we should never cross the 1 mile crack. The surgeon general tells us smoking is bad for us. 

I say every time we get out of bed we are at risk of some sort of danger coming our way but we still get up, start our trucks, and go to work. We all make choices based on how much risk we are willing to tolerate. I am sure smoking and drinking has taken more lives in this past month than all the ice fishing related deaths on Lake Erie has in the last 100 years. I don't tell people they should or shouldn't smoke or drink and an advisory board shouldn't tell me when and when not to fish.


----------



## birdhunt

great 'swantucky', now i'm going to have to get permission from you(the ice expert), and some government controlled advisory board to go ice fishing!!!! why don't you let it go...........common sense should prevail!


----------



## swantucky

Gobuckeyes85/birdhunt: I really don't think there will be any sort of go/don't go coming out of this "advisory board" if it happens. More of an exchange of information. Like the CG possibly posting when an icebreaker or freighter is going through so we know when there is open water for the ice to move. That sort of thing, hopefully over the next few days there will be more discussion about what may happen. And for the third time I have never claimed to be an expert. I guess I would rather have some sort of input rather than piss and moan when the govt. shoves something down our throats.


----------



## birdhunt

there's always open water out there! when's the last time erie was completely frozen? the icebreakers have always been a problem, a few years ago the islanders had an issue because of them............that's the way it is out there...............


----------



## Snakecharmer

Cool Hunter said:


> Anyone thinking we need to pay more money out for the rescue probably thinks we don't pay high enough taxes as it is. CRAZY!!!! We pay taxes for the rescue equipment and personnel. We don't need to be paying extra money for them to actually use it. Yes, maybe it wasn't the best move, but you can't just keep letting them take away freedoms and charging us more for whats free today. You guys who think we need to pay for this stuff need to move to France. Maybe you'll realize how good we have it and what charging more does to your freedoms. Everyone needs to remember, this is a lake for everyone whenever they want to use it. If someone does something dumb or makes a mistake, we the people have chose to pay taxes for rescue equipment and personnel. We are supposed to be living free, in a democracy. (NOT IN FRANCE) I prefer my freedoms, not more laws or cost. Maybe we need Ted Nugent to come down and have a talk with a few of you guys. LOL


I have to respectfully disagree with you. Capitalism is paying for the services you use. If you need to be rescued due to error in judgement you pay. Socialism is having the government provide those services for you. If I need to be rescued let the goverment do it for me. It sounds like you want to turn this country into France.
however I agree we pay enough taxes. Rescue operations due to natural disasters are one thing. Rescue operations due to poor judgement is another. IMO.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

I just got hit with a bit of common sense 
I know you guys like voicing your opinion and all, I do also, but we haven't realized all this "arguing" is getting us know where? 
Just thought I'd throw this out here to try and slow down some cabin fever symptoms  
Be safe out there-Have fun-
Jonny
~is out~
P.S. stop picking on Randy, he's not a bad guy


----------



## NUM1FIRE

going to try this again since my last post got deleted once again. the moderators must be on vacation or really like you guys. i have seen threads closed and posts deleted just like my last 2 for lesser things than what is getting said.


----------



## waterwalker

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> I just got hit with a bit of common sense
> I know you guys like voicing your opinion and all, I do also, but we haven't realized all this "arguing" is getting us know where?
> Just thought I'd throw this out here to try and slow down some cabin fever symptoms
> Be safe out there-Have fun-
> Jonny
> ~is out~
> P.S. stop picking on Randy, he's not a bad guy


Same thought here oh young padawan. I am trying to be civil and mend some fences.Hopefully some good things come about from all this.


----------

